# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  παλεύοντας την διπολική διαταραχή

## amelie74

είπα να ανοίξω καινούριο θρεντ.
να κάνω μια νέα αρχή μιας και σήμερα έγινε μια νέα αλλαγή στη ζωή μου.
πήγα όπως σας είχα πει σε νέο ντόκτορ και μου άφησε πολύ θετικές εντυπώσεις.
μου μείωσε το αντιψυχωσικό και το αντικαταθλιπτικό γιατί όπως μου είπε οι δοσολογίες που έπερνα ήταν πολύ μεγάλες.
επίσης μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά ότι αν λάβουμε υπόψιν μας την πάθηση μου με βλέπει σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο και οτι η σκέψη μου έχει μεγάλη συγκρότηση.
επίσης μου είπε ότι με αυτή την μείωση των φαρμάκων , θα μειωθεί και η όρεξή μου για φαί και θα χάσω κιλά ( μακααααααααααρι!!!!) :Smile:

----------


## Deep purple

Αντε, καλή αρχή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arsi

Ωραία νέα αμελί!!! :Smile: 
Ήθελα να στο πω, γενικά τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω μεγάλη αλλαγή, φαίνεται ότι γίνεται κάνει καλή δουλειά στην ψυχοθεραπεία :Smile: , κ σήμερα ήρθε ακόμα ένα ευχάριστο :Smile: 

Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν!
(εκτός των άλλων, και τα κιλά βασικό! εντομεταξύ τον ρώτησες για αλλαγή φαρμάκων?.. θέμα που συζητούσατε με τη λάκρυ? ποια η γνώμη του?)

----------


## amelie74

> Αντε, καλή αρχή!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Smile: thanks deep purple!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Ωραία νέα αμελί!!!
> Ήθελα να στο πω, γενικά τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω μεγάλη αλλαγή, φαίνεται ότι γίνεται κάνει καλή δουλειά στην ψυχοθεραπεία, κ σήμερα ήρθε ακόμα ένα ευχάριστο
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν!
> (εκτός των άλλων, και τα κιλά βασικό! εντομεταξύ τον ρώτησες για αλλαγή φαρμάκων?.. θέμα που συζητούσατε με τη λάκρυ? ποια η γνώμη του?)


Αρσι μου ναι οντως την βλεπω και γω αυτη την αλλαγη που παρατηρεις σε μενα!
οντως η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου με εχει βοηθησει σημαντικα!
ωρες ωρες βεβαια πεφτω αλλα δεν κραταει για πολυ!
εξαλλου και ενας απολυτα υγιης ανθρωπος εχει τις μεταπτωσεις του.(αν υπαρχει τετοιος στον πλανητη-βλ. φρουντ "το φυσιολογικο εγω ειναι ενας ιδεωδης μυθος")
σχετικα με το θεμα των φαρμακων καναμε σε πρωτη φαση αυτη τη μειωση των mg και αναλογα με την πορεια μου θα δει αν και ποιες αλλαγες στα φαρμακα μπορουν να γινουν.

πολλα πολλα φιλακια!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

δευτερη μερα με λιγοτερα φαρμακα αλλα η ορεξη για φαι δεν λεει να μου κλεισει...
μηπως να πεταξω την σακουλα με τα φαρμακα απο το μπαλκονι να κανει παρεα μαζι με τα οπωροκηπευτικα?
μηπως να αρχισω να προκαλω τεχνητά εμετούς?
δεν μπορω με τιποτα να σταματησω να τρωω.

περα απο την πλακα καραγουσταρω τους αντρες που προτιμανε τις παχουλες οχι μονο επειδη ειμαι και γω παχουλη αλλα γιατι δεν ακολουθουν σαν πιθηκακια τις επιταγες της εποχης και της μοδας οι οποιες πλακα-πλακα εχουν στειλει μεχρι και σε κλινικες κοριτσακια που πασχουν απο *επιβεβλημενη απο τα προτυπα ανορεξια.*

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> είπα να ανοίξω καινούριο θρεντ.
> να κάνω μια νέα αρχή μιας και σήμερα έγινε μια νέα αλλαγή στη ζωή μου.
> πήγα όπως σας είχα πει σε νέο ντόκτορ και μου άφησε πολύ θετικές εντυπώσεις.
> μου μείωσε το αντιψυχωσικό και το αντικαταθλιπτικό γιατί όπως μου είπε οι δοσολογίες που έπερνα ήταν πολύ μεγάλες.
> επίσης μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά ότι αν λάβουμε υπόψιν μας την πάθηση μου με βλέπει σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο και οτι η σκέψη μου έχει μεγάλη συγκρότηση.
> επίσης μου είπε ότι με αυτή την μείωση των φαρμάκων , θα μειωθεί και η όρεξή μου για φαί και θα χάσω κιλά ( μακααααααααααρι!!!!)


καλη επιτυχια,μεσα απο την καρδια μου!
τι χαπια παιρνεις τωρα?και ποσα mg?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> δευτερη μερα με λιγοτερα φαρμακα αλλα η ορεξη για φαι δεν λεει να μου κλεισει...
> μηπως να πεταξω την σακουλα με τα φαρμακα απο το μπαλκονι να κανει παρεα μαζι με τα οπωροκηπευτικα?
> μηπως να αρχισω να προκαλω τεχνητά εμετούς?
> δεν μπορω με τιποτα να σταματησω να τρωω.
> 
> περα απο την πλακα καραγουσταρω τους αντρες που προτιμανε τις παχουλες οχι μονο επειδη ειμαι και γω παχουλη αλλα γιατι δεν ακολουθουν σαν πιθηκακια τις επιταγες της εποχης και της μοδας οι οποιες πλακα-πλακα εχουν στειλει μεχρι και σε κλινικες κοριτσακια που πασχουν απο *επιβεβλημενη απο τα προτυπα ανορεξια.*


κατσε,ντε!περημενεις απο την 2η μερα την διαφορα!περημενε!εισαι και βιαστικη!

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ευχες σου Μαρια μου.
τωρα παιρνω τα εξης:

zyprexa 5mg (πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ)
remeron 45 mg (μονο βραδυ)
Lyrica 150 mg (πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ)
rivotril 0,5 mg (πρωι-μεσημερι-βραδυ)

οσο για τα κιλα ναι οντως ισως ειναι νωρις δευτερη μερα...
η πορεια θα δειξει...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> δευτερη μερα με λιγοτερα φαρμακα αλλα η ορεξη για φαι δεν λεει να μου κλεισει...
> 
> δευτερη μερα ειναι ρε συ , ειναι πολυ νωρις ακομα, σε μια βδομαδα πιστευω θα δεις διαφορα!
> 
> μηπως να πεταξω την σακουλα με τα φαρμακα απο το μπαλκονι να κανει παρεα μαζι με τα οπωροκηπευτικα?
> 
> αυτο το χω σκεφτει κ εγω πολλες φορες... η να τα καψω...:P
> μηπως να αρχισω να προκαλω τεχνητά εμετούς?
> 
> ...


σ αυτο που λες εχεις ενα point αλλα δεν προκυπτει παντα η ανορεξια απο τα προβαλλομενα προτυπα κ τις δηθεν κοινωνικες επιταγες... εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια στο θεμα ως πρωην ανορεξικη κ πραγματι παιζουν πολλα κ ως αιτιες κ ως συνεπειες.. πραγματι ομως το θεμα σηκωνει μεγαλη συζητηση... αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες σημασια εχει το πως φτανεις ως εκει κ ποσο εισαι ποια σε θεση μετα απ ολο αυτο να το ξεπερασεις...

Αμελι ευχομαι να παν ολα καλα!

----------


## amelie74

και σε σενα κουκλα μου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!
με συγκινεί αφανταστα το γεγονος οτι ενω εισαι πεσμενη εχεις το κουραγιο να με εμψυχωνεις!
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΥΧΑΡΑ ΛΑΚΡΥ!!!
ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΜΕΝΟ!!! :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

μηπως θα επρεπε να σου αλλαξει το ρεμερον,γιατι αυτο παχαινει!
και εμενα την προιγουμενη εβδομαδα που πηγα,επερνα απο αντικαταθλιπτικα το ρεμερον και εφεξορ και μου ειπε να κοψουμε το εφεξορ!
της ειπα,δεν κοβουμε καλιτερα το ρεμερον γιατι εχω παρει 10 κιλα?μου ειπε οτι προτιμαει το ρεμερον ειναι καλιτερο,αλλα ενταξει!
μου εκοψε το ρεμερον και εμεινα με το εφεξορ!

----------


## amelie74

ισως στο ειπε αυτο επειδη το ρεμερον εχει και αγχολυτικη δραση περα απο την αντικαταθλιπτικη.

----------


## amelie74

παιδια δεν ειμαι καλα σημερα.
σωματικα εννοω οχι ψυχολογικα.
νιωθω τρομερη ατονια.
εντωμεταξυ πηρα τηλ. την ψυχολογο μου να της ζητησω να ακυρωσουμε την αυριανη συνεδρια και μου ειπε να την ξαναπαρω τηλ. αυριο σε περιπτωση που νιωσω καλυτερα.
και αυτο το συνεδριες δυο φορες την βδομαδα δεν ειναι too much?
βεβαια αυτο προεκυψε (εννοω το δευτερο ραντεβου), επειδη την ταραζα στα τηλ. και εβγαλε το συμπερασμα οτι εχω πολλα να της πω.
συμφωνησαμε οτι αυτο θα γινεται για ενα α' χρονικο διαστημα και μετα θα επανελθουμε στο μια φορα τη βδομαδα.
απο τη μια την εχω αναγκη αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι -περα απο το οικονομικο- οτι ισως (?) αρκει μια φορα τη βδομαδα.
*εσας δεν σας φαινεται πολυ το δυο φορες τη βδομαδα?*

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

κανονικα 2 φορες πρεπει!
πας δεν πας το πληρωνεις!
δεν σου το ειπε αυτο!
εγω παω 1 φορα και τελευταια προσπαθει να με πισει για δευτερη!
αλλα αν δεν παω την πληρωνω κανονικα!
η κορη μου που εκανε παλια στην εφηβια 2 φορες την εβδομαδα αν δεν πηγαινε την πληρωναμε!

----------


## amelie74

οχι Μαρια δεν μου εχει αναφερει κατι τετοιο.
ωχ λες και να χασω το ραντεβου και να σκασω τα λεφτα?
αλλα αν ακολουθουσε αυτη την ταχτικη φανταζομαι οτι θα μου το ειχε αναφερει αυτον τον ορο...

*οι υπολοιποι που κανετε ψυχοθεραπεια με τι συχνοτητα πηγαινετε?*

----------


## arktos

αμελι, να ξερεις πως με τα ζυπρεξα παχαίνεις.
για τ υπόλοιπα δν ξερω.
ρώτησε αν μπορείς να πάρεις τοπαμακ.

όσο για την ψυχοθεραπεία ξερω πως μια φορα την εβδομάδα αρκεί.
μπορεί όμως στη φάση που είσαι να χρειάζεσαι παραπάνω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αμελι, να ξερεις πως με τα ζυπρεξα παχαίνεις.
> για τ υπόλοιπα δν ξερω.
> ρώτησε αν μπορείς να πάρεις τοπαμακ.
> 
> όσο για την ψυχοθεραπεία ξερω πως μια φορα την εβδομάδα αρκεί.
> μπορεί όμως στη φάση που είσαι να χρειάζεσαι παραπάνω.


arktos συμφωνω με ολο το ποστ σου....

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι, να ξερεις πως με τα ζυπρεξα παχαίνεις.
> για τ υπόλοιπα δν ξερω.
> ρώτησε αν μπορείς να πάρεις τοπαμακ.
> 
> όσο για την ψυχοθεραπεία ξερω πως μια φορα την εβδομάδα αρκεί.
> μπορεί όμως στη φάση που είσαι να χρειάζεσαι παραπάνω.


αχ Αρκτε μου και με το zyprexa παχαινεις και με το remeron παχαινεις....
αστα να πανε...
για το τοπαμακ το ξερω και γω οτι κοβει την ορεξη και ζητησα απο τον νεο μου γιατρο να μου το προσθεσει στη φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη ,αλλα δεν δεχτηκε γιατι παιρνω το lyrica που ειναι ταυτοχρονα και σταθεροποιητης διαθεσης και ισχυρο αγχολυτικο.
και βασικα εχω ενα θεματακι με το αγχος.
οχι θεματακι αλλα θεματαρα!
παντως χαρηκα που μειωσαμε τοσο το zyprexa οσο και το remeron.
ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να φανε σουτ και τα δυο. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arsi

> *οι υπολοιποι που κανετε ψυχοθεραπεια με τι συχνοτητα πηγαινετε?*


Εγώ πάω ανά 15 μέρες, ξέρω όμως ότι το συνήθες είναι 1 φορά τη βδομάδα αλλά πιστεύω πως ο ρυθμός μπορεί να αποφασιστεί μετά από συννενόηση.. Τώρα αν νιώθεις πως είναι too much 2 φορές τη βδομάδα, το καλύτερο είναι να το συζητήσεις μαζί της γιατί ότι κι αν σου πούμε εμείς, ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες.

----------


## amelie74

Αρσι μου στην σημερινη συνεδρια-μεταξυ αλλων- εθεσα και αυτο το ζητημα.
μου προτεινε να κανουμε και την επομενη βδομαδα δυο συνεδριες και απο την μεθεπομενη να το κανουμε μια.
απο τη μια σκεφτομαι οτι τα οφελη απο τις συνεδριες με την Βικυ ειναι ανεκτιμιτης αξιας , αλλα απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι πλακωνουν οπου να ναι και οι καυσωνες οποτε μπορω θα μπορω να εισπρατω ευχαριστηση απο τη θαλασσα και να γλυτωνω το στρημοξιδι και το λιωσιμο στα λεωφορεια στα πηγαινε-ελα.
ναι τελικα...νομιζω οτι once a week is enough.

----------


## Arsi

Συμφωνώ αμελί μου και επιπλέον αφού σου είπε να κάνετε και την επόμενη 2 και μετά 1 κάτι βλέπει κι αυτή. Πιστεύω πως αν έχεις ανάγκη περισσότερο θα σου το πει και πάλι, αν και έχεις δίκιο, καλοκαιράκι, μπάνια και η δουλειά στη θεραπεία να προχωράει, πιθανό να μη χρειάζεται.

----------


## amelie74

και πανω που η Βικυ μου ειπε οτι με βρισκει ετοιμη να καθιερωσουμε στο εξης την συχνοτητα των συνεδριων σε μια φορα τη βδομαδα,με επιασε μια τρομερη ανασφαλεια στην ιδεα οτι τον Αυγουστο θα λειψει διακοπες... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> και πανω που η Βικυ μου ειπε οτι με βρισκει ετοιμη να καθιερωσουμε στο εξης την συχνοτητα των συνεδριων σε μια φορα τη βδομαδα,με επιασε μια τρομερη ανασφαλεια στην ιδεα οτι τον Αυγουστο θα λειψει διακοπες...


ποσο καιρο πηγαινεις?
δεν θελεις να κανεις και εσυ διακοπη απο την ψυχαναλυση και να ξεκουραστεις ενα μηνα?

----------


## amelie74

πηγαινω απο τα μεσα Μαρτιου.
απλα με βοηθαει πολυ η Βικυ.
πααααααρα πολυ.
απο τι να ξεκουραστω βρε Μαρια μου?
το μονο πραγμα απο το οποιο πρεπει να ξεκουραστω ειναι η ξεκουραση!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
εξαλλου μενω σε μια περιοχη που και διακοπες να μην παω δεν με χαλαει καθολου.

----------


## amelie74

.................................................. ........

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> πηγαινω απο τα μεσα Μαρτιου.
> απλα με βοηθαει πολυ η Βικυ.
> πααααααρα πολυ.
> απο τι να ξεκουραστω βρε Μαρια μου?
> το μονο πραγμα απο το οποιο πρεπει να ξεκουραστω ειναι η ξεκουραση!!!
> εξαλλου μενω σε μια περιοχη που και διακοπες να μην παω δεν με χαλαει καθολου.


τοσο πολυ την εχεις συνηθεισει που θα σου λειψει τον Αυγουστο?
κανεις πολυ λιγο ψυχοθεραπεια και σε εχει βοηθεισει τοσο πολυ?
πριν ειχες κανει αλλου?

----------


## amelie74

> τοσο πολυ την εχεις συνηθεισει που θα σου λειψει τον Αυγουστο?


Μαρια δεν ειναι τοσο οτι θα μου λειψει αυτη καθαυτη η ψυχολογος μου,οσο οτι δεν θα εχω που να πω τα βασανα μου.
δλδ δεν θα μου λειψει η Βικυ αλλα η ολη ψυχοθεραπευτικη διαδικασια.




> κανεις πολυ λιγο ψυχοθεραπεια και σε εχει βοηθεισει τοσο πολυ?


δεν εχει κανει και θαυματα αλλα απο οταν αρχισα τις συνεδριες μαζι της εχω αρχισει να ανεβαινω και να γνωριζω τον εαυτο μου.




> πριν ειχες κανει αλλου?


εχω παει σε παρα πολλους ψυχοθεραπευτες.
τοσους πολλους που δεν θυμαμαι καν τον αριθμο.
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΤΕΣ.
η ψυχαναλυση,περα απο το οτι θεωρειται πλεον ξεπερασμενη,δεν μου ταιριαζε σαν μεθοδος.
βεβαια και η Βικυ ωρες ωρες μου πεταει ορισμενα ψυχαναλυτικα αλλα δεν μου λεει τις μαλακιες που μου ελεγαν οι ψυχαναλυταδες.
να σου πω εναν χαρακτηριστικο διαλογο που ειχα με μια πρωην ψυχαναλυτρια για να καταλαβεις γιατι εχω σχηματισει αυτη την αποψη για τους ψυχαναλυτες.
της ειχα λεω "εχω απορια τι συζητατε για μενα με τον ψυχιατρο μου"
και η απαντηση της "αυτο εχει να κανει με την βαθυτερη απορια σου σχετικα με το τι κανουν οι γονεις οταν μενουν μονοι τους".
ή το αλλο....της ειχα πει οτι χαιρομουν οταν ανεβαινα στην μηχανη ενος πρωην μου και μου ειπε οτι η μηχανη συμβολιζει το πεος του αντρα γι'αυτο και ειχα αυτη την χαρα.
Ε-ΛΕ-ΟΣ!!!

----------


## Deep purple

Ωχχχ θα συμφωνήσω με το ΕΛΕΟΣ, τι τραβατε και σεις οι μηχανόβιες!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> Μαρια δεν ειναι τοσο οτι θα μου λειψει αυτη καθαυτη η ψυχολογος μου,οσο οτι δεν θα εχω που να πω τα βασανα μου.
> δλδ δεν θα μου λειψει η Βικυ αλλα η ολη ψυχοθεραπευτικη διαδικασια.
> 
> 
> 
> δεν εχει κανει και θαυματα αλλα απο οταν αρχισα τις συνεδριες μαζι της εχω αρχισει να ανεβαινω και να γνωριζω τον εαυτο μου.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


χα!χα!χα! μηπως πρεπει να αρχισεις να ανεβαινεις συχνοτερα σε μηχανες?
εσυ πιστευεις οτι η ψυχολογος μιλαει με την γιατρο σου?

----------


## amelie74

χαχαχαχχα καλο deep!!!!
κι αλλα κουλα μου ειχε πει αλλα αυτα ηταν τα πιο τραβηγμενα απ'ολα!!!

----------


## amelie74

> χα!χα!χα! μηπως πρεπει να αρχισεις να ανεβαινεις συχνοτερα σε μηχανες?


ναι δεν θα με χαλαγε μια καινουρια μηχανη αρκει να ηταν πολλων κυβικων :Wink:

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

η βικυ,νομιζα οτι στα λεει!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> ναι δεν θα με χαλαγε μια καινουρια μηχανη αρκει να ηταν πολλων κυβικων


γιατι αναλογα με τα κυβικα ειναι και η χαρα μεγαλητερη???????

----------


## amelie74

οχι οχι ρε συ μια παλια μου ψυχαναλυτρια.
αμα μου τα λεγε αυτα η Βικυ θα την ειχα κανει με ελαφρα πηδηματακια!
η Βικυ εχει ειδικευτει στην μεθοδο γκεσταλτ ( καπως ετσι λεγεται ) ,η οποια ειναι μια σχετικα προσφατη ψυχοθεραπευτικη μεθοδος που βασιζεται σε διαφορες ψυχοθεραπευτικες σχολες μεταξυ των οποιων και στην ψυχαναλυση.
οχι ομως μονο στην ψυχαναλυση (για καλη μου τυχη  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## amelie74

> γιατι αναλογα με τα κυβικα ειναι και η χαρα μεγαλητερη???????


οχι απαραιτητα.
πλακιτσα εκανα ;P

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

παντα σε γυναικες πηγαινες?
ποσο παιρνει η βικυ?
αυτη η μεθοδος εχει καποια διαφορα?βλεπεις κατι διαφορετικο με τισ προιγουμενες που πηγαινες?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> της ειχα λεω "εχω απορια τι συζητατε για μενα με τον ψυχιατρο μου"
> και η απαντηση της "αυτο εχει να κανει με την βαθυτερη απορια σου σχετικα με το τι κανουν οι γονεις οταν μενουν μονοι τους".
> ή το αλλο....της ειχα πει οτι χαιρομουν οταν ανεβαινα στην μηχανη ενος πρωην μου και μου ειπε οτι η μηχανη συμβολιζει το πεος του αντρα γι'αυτο και ειχα αυτη την χαρα.
> Ε-ΛΕ-ΟΣ!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα εχω λιωσει !!!!! Δεν υπαρχει λεμε !!!!!!!

Ειδικα το δευτερο με το πεος ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!!!

Δεν το ξερα παντως, οτι ανεβαινοντας σε μηχανη η βαθυτερη ουσια που κρυβεται ειναι αυτη !!!!! 

Τι να πω... θα ανεβαινω συχνοτερα τοτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

> παντα σε γυναικες πηγαινες?
> ποσο παιρνει η βικυ?
> αυτη η μεθοδος εχει καποια διαφορα?βλεπεις κατι διαφορετικο με τισ προιγουμενες που πηγαινες?


ναι Μαρια ολες οι ψυχοθεραπευτριες που εχω παει ηταν γυναικες.
αντιθετα οι ψυχιατροι ηταν ολοι αντρες.
η Βικυ παιρνει 50 ευρω την ωρα.
η μεθοδος που ακολουθει αν και εχει αρκετα κοινα στοιχεια με την ψυχαναλυτικη μεθοδο, εχει και πολλες διαφορες.
καταραχας δεν ακολουθει την ταχτικη της μουγκας δλδ να μιλαει μιλαει μιλαει ο ασθενης και εκεινη να ακουει ακουει ακουει...κανοντας ελαχιστες παρεμβολες,οπως εκαναν οι ψυχαναλυτριες.
και το βασικοτερο δεν εχει αυτη την εμμονη με το σεξουαλικο που εχουν οι φρουδικοι.

----------


## amelie74

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα εχω λιωσει !!!!! Δεν υπαρχει λεμε !!!!!!!
> 
> Ειδικα το δευτερο με το πεος ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!!!
> 
> Δεν το ξερα παντως, οτι ανεβαινοντας σε μηχανη η βαθυτερη ουσια που κρυβεται ειναι αυτη !!!!! 
> 
> Τι να πω... θα ανεβαινω συχνοτερα τοτε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


αστα να πανε Ειρηνη η συγκεκρκιμενη ηταν για τα μπαζα!!!
μετα απο καποιο διαστημα παραμονης μου σε αυτην σκεφτηκα "αν ειναι να τρελλαθω,τρελλενομαι και απο μονη μου πιο οικονομικα!!!" και της ειπα αντιο!!!

----------


## amelie74

ρε παιδια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σκατα γινεται με μενα και την ψυχοπαθολογια μου.
εχουν συμβει πολλες θετικες εξελιξεις στη ζωη μου:

1)με την αδερφη μου εχουμε αρχισει να ερχομαστε πιο κοντα και πλεον εχει αρχισει να σεβεται τα ορια που της βαζω.
2)εχω αρχισει να κοινωνικοποιουμαι.
βγαινω με τον Μαριο τον οποιο πλεον τον αποδεχομαι ως ολοτητα κ δεν στεκομαι στα αρνητικα του(μπορει να μην συμφωνω με την τοσο μεγαλη εξαρτηση που εχει απο την οικογενεια του , αλλα ειναι ενας υπεροχος ανθρωπος με τρομερα ευαισθητη ψυχη )
εκτος απο τον Μαριο εχω αρχισει να εχω επαφες και με καποιους παλιους μου φιλους ( με τους οποιους ειχαμε χαθει απο δικη μου μαλακια ).
3)η ψυχολογος μου με βοηθαει παρα πολυ.
4)εστρωσε ο υπνος μου (κοιμαμαι πλεον 8-9 ωρες την ημερα).
5)με την μειωση των φαρμακων , μου εχει μειωθει καπως η ορεξη για φαι και τρωω σε ελεγχομενα επιπεδα και οχι σαν βοδι οπως παλιοτερα.
ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ:
*τελευταια με διακατεχει μια μεγχολικη διαθεση και καθε πρωι ξυπναω με τρομερες ταχυπαλμιες.
τελικα τι σκατα θελω απο τη ζωη μου και τους γυρω μου για να ευτυχησω?
μηπως τελικα ισχυει η φραση του Καζαντζακη απο την Ασκητικη:




γιατι δεν ειναι απ'οξω,δεν ερχεται αλαργα να ξεφυγουμε η κραυγη.


τελικα ναι ισως ειναι ενδογενες το προβλημα μου και δεν εχει να κανει με τις συνθηκες της ζωης μου.
ή τουλαχιστον οχι μονο με αυτες!*

υ.γ.σημερα σκεφτομαι προκειμενου να σταματησω αυτη την αδιακοπη ενδοσκοπιση να αρχισω να γραφω το βιβλιο που σας ελεγα.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

Oλα αυτα που γραφεις ειναι πολυ καλα!
ειναι ενα πολυ μεγαλο βημα προς τον εξω κοσμο!
συνεχισε θα δεις οτι θα σου κανει μεγαλο καλο!
αλλα δεν φτανουν μονο αυτα!
το να βρεις την ευτυχια ειναι μια πολυ μεγαλη κουβεντα!
το να γνωρισεις τον εαυτο σου ακομα μεγαλητερη!
μεσα μας κρυβεται η λυση ολων,μεσα στην ψυχη μας,αλλα δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να την δουμε γιατι ποναμε και δεν μας αφηνει να την πλισιασουμε!
θελει μεγαλη δυναμη,υπομονη και επυμονη!
και εγω καθε μερα,ολη μερα αυτο σκεφτομαι,τι θελει η ψυχη μου πραγματικα?
τι ειναι αυτο που με κανει να ειμαι συνεχως θλιμενη?
προσπαθω να την γνωρισω και να την βοηθεισω,αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι κλειστη σαν στρειδι,δεν μου ανοιγετε,δεν ξερω γιατι!ισως εχει τοσο πονο που φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα τον αντεξω!
δεν χρειζεται να σταματησεις την εδοσκοπιση και να αρχισεις να γραφεις βιβλιο,παν μετρο αριστον!
μπορεις να κανεις και τα δυο,το ενα να βοηθαει το αλλο!

----------


## amelie74

πολυ σοφα ολα αυτα που λες Μαρια.
δικιο εχεις σε ολα!

----------


## amelie74

και πανω που ειχα πει "τι ωραια εφυγε η καταθλιψαρα" τσουπ να την εκανε την εμφανιση της και παλι.
αφορμη ηταν ενας καυγας που εγινε με τους γονεις μου.

σημερα που πηγα στην ψυχολογο μου , αναλυσαμε τις βαθυτερες αιτιες της οργης που νιωθω προς τους γονεις μου (παιδικα τραυματα κλπ) 
και αυτο με εριξε περισσοτερο.

λενε πως καλο ειναι να γνωρισεις τον εαυτο σου ,να ανατρεξεις στην παιδικη ηλικια σου , να πονεσεις , να κλαψεις και μεσω αυτης της διαδικασιας να συμφιλιωθεις με το παρελθον σου και με τα αρνητικα σου συναισθηματα. 

αλλα οταν νιωθεις ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΨΥΧΙΚΟ ΠΟΝΟ δεν ειναι καλυτερη μια θεραπεια υποστηρικτικου τυπου παρα ψυχαναλυτικου?
την επομενη φορα θα το συζητησω μαζι της.
fuck!!!παλι επεσα....

----------


## Arsi

Αμελί μου σίγουρα παίζουν ρόλο οι συνθήκες και όσο πλησιάζουν σε αυτό που θες, τόσο θα νιώθεις και καλύτερα. Άλλωστε φτιάχνοντας τις συνθήκες είδες τρομερή βελτίωση τελευταία :Smile: 

Η Μαρία τα λέει πολύ όμορφα, το ταξίδι της αυτογνωσίας είναι μακρύ και όσο καλύτερα σε γνωρίζεις όλο και θα δημιουργείς γύρω σου αυτά που θες κι όλο κ περισσότερο θα αισθάνεσαι ομορφότερα.

Μερικές φορές μας πιάνει μια βιασύνη να το πω. Βγήκες απ'τη βαριά κατάθλιψη και βιάζεσαι όλα να αλλάξουν γρήγορα. Με ρέγουλα η αλλαγή, θα είναι και πιο σταθερή :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Ωχ τώρα διάβασα το παραπάνω..!

Καταθλιψάρα...σου έξησε πληγές!
Κι εγώ γκεστάλντ κάνω και είναι βιωματική μέθοδος εκτός των άλλων πιστεύω. Δλδ σε φέρνει σε επαφή με τα συναισθήματά σου και τα βιώνεις..έστω και σταδιακά.

Πωωω μια φορά εμένα μου είπε ΄είδες?δεν παίθανες? εκφράσου' όσον αφορά τον ψυχικό πόνο που λες. Σε μένα μένει ένα κενό ακόμα στην αναγνώριση του υγιή πόνου απ'τον 'άρρωστο'. Ο πόνος που αφορά εμένα καθαρά κι ο πόνος που αφορά τους άλλους.
Στην τελευταία συνεδρία με έβαλε να ζωγραφίσω τον δικό μου πόνο κι αυτό των άλλων.
Ο δικός σου πόνος όταν εκφράζεται είναι ανακουφιστικό! Αφού είσαι εσύ και σε ελευθερώνεις ενώ ο άλλος σε χειραγωγεί και σε αυτοκαταστρέφει αφού είναι ο πόνος κάποιου 'βασανιστή'. Κ εκεί λέμε όχι, καλό είναι να πούμε δλδ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Arsi

> αλλα οταν νιωθεις ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΨΥΧΙΚΟ ΠΟΝΟ δεν ειναι καλυτερη μια θεραπεια υποστηρικτικου τυπου παρα ψυχαναλυτικου?
> την επομενη φορα θα το συζητησω μαζι της.
> fuck!!!παλι επεσα....


Απλά πιστεύω πως ο τεράστιος ψυχικός πόνος θέλει λεπτούς χειρισμούς..με τρόπο να βγει στην επιφάνεια γιατί αν βγει βίαια ίσως μιλάμε για μια ακόμα κακοποίηση του εαυτού μας.

Θα περάσει κι αυτό αμελί
εύχομαι να ηρεμήσεις σύντομα :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> Απλά πιστεύω πως ο τεράστιος ψυχικός πόνος θέλει λεπτούς χειρισμούς..με τρόπο να βγει στην επιφάνεια γιατί αν βγει βίαια ίσως μιλάμε για μια ακόμα κακοποίηση του εαυτού μας.


τους οποιους η Βικυ δεν τους εκανε και ναι βιωσα εξ αιτιας της μια ακομα κακοποιηση του εαυτου μου.
και δεν υπαρχει καμια δικαιολογια ως προς τροπο που χειριστηκε σημερα την ψυχη μου.
τι σκατα σπουδαζε τοσα χρονια???

----------


## amelie74

> Θα περάσει κι αυτό αμελί
> εύχομαι να ηρεμήσεις σύντομα


σε ευχαριστω Αρσι για τις ευχες σου αλλα κουραστηκα ειλικρινα.
ακομα και να συνελθω ξερω πως σιγουρα θα ξαναπεσω.

δεν το αντεχω αυτο το μαρτυριο.

δεν αντεχω αλλο αυτα τα συνεχη πανω-κατω.

δεν αντεχω αλλο τις συνθηκες ζωης μου.

ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ!!!!

----------


## Deep purple

Γλυκιά μου Αμελί, η κούρασή σου είναι ένα φορτίο που μόνο εσύ το κουβαλάς. Αυτό που θέλω εγώ να σου πω είναι ότι ίσως όλο αυτό να πρέπει να το δεις σαν μια μικρή υποτροπή. Το ένιωσα και εγώ πριν λίγο καιρό και σκέφτηκα "Θεέ μου, δεν πρόκειται ποτε να γίνω καλά". Ομως δεν ήταν ετσι. Μιλησα με το γιατρό μου, συνεχίζω τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή και τώρα πια αισθανομαι καλά. Ο χαρακτήρας μας βέβαια και τα συναισθήματά μας δεν αλλάζουν με ένα φάρμακο, αλλά μπορούν να ξεκουράσουν τους ώμους μας από το φορτίο που κουβαλάμε. Και εσυ που κάνεις και ψυχοθεραπεία είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα την βρεις την άκρη. Δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου, στην ψυχολόγο σου, στην ίδια τη ζωή. Ακόμη και τα αρνητικά μας συναισθήματα είναι κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, θα ησυχάσουν μόλις καταφέρουμε να τα αποδεχτούμε. σου στέλνω μια ζεστη αγκαλιά και μια μικρή προσευχη.

----------


## amelie74

deep purple,
τι ζεστο , ανθρωπινο και αληθινο που ηταν το μηνυμα σου!
σου στελνω και γω με τη σειρα μου μια ζεστη αγκαλιτσα και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω! :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> σε ευχαριστω Αρσι για τις ευχες σου αλλα κουραστηκα ειλικρινα.
> ακομα και να συνελθω ξερω πως σιγουρα θα ξαναπεσω.
> 
> δεν το αντεχω αυτο το μαρτυριο.
> 
> δεν αντεχω αλλο αυτα τα συνεχη πανω-κατω.
> 
> δεν αντεχω αλλο τις συνθηκες ζωης μου.
> 
> ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ!!!!


Εύχομαι να ξεκουράστηκες  :Smile: 
Ήταν και μέρα έντασης που έγραψες.

Το'χω πει κι εγώ πολλές φορές όταν βλέπω ότι έρχεται καταθλιπτική κρίση.. άντε πάλι! καλώστηνα κι ας άργησε! ή μπορεί να της τη βαρέσει κ να'ρθει κ απανωτά αλλά τι να κάνουμε είναι δεδομένο. Ή θα παραιτηθούμε ή θα το παλέψουμε. Κ εσύ ξέρω πως το παλεύεις και θα το παλέψεις και πως τα όσα έγραψες αφορούν την υπογραφή σου  :Wink: 

Α και επίσης σίγουρα ξέρεις υποθέτω, πως δε μπορείς να προεξοφλήσεις το μέλλον αλλά εξαρτάται αρκετά απ'τις επιλογές του παρόντος.

Αλήθεια πως είσαι?

----------


## amelie74

δυστυχως Αρσι μου δεν εφυγε ουτε η καταθλιψη , ουτε η υπερμετρη οργη μου προς πολλους κ διαφορους ( οικογενεια , γνωστους ,ψυχολογο ακομα κ προς τον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο -ισως απο αυτο το τελευταιο ξεκιναν ολα .... )

το μονο καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι ξεκινησα να γραφω το βιβλιο που σου ελεγα.
το μονο ομως.
ολα τα αλλα παραμενουν σκατα.
to sum up...same shit different day.

----------


## arktos

αμελι, καλημερα.
σου ειπα διώξε τη μαμα απο την κουζινα.
κ μπες για λιγο εσύ.

σε φιλώ.
θα τα πουμε εκτενώς αλλη ωρα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Αμελί, αν δεν αντέχεις πια τις συνθήκες της ζωής σου, άλλαξέ τις. Ξέρω τι θα μου απαντήσεις, δεν μπορώ, δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα, γιατί αυτό κι εκείνο. Κι ούτε θα σου υποστηρίξω εξάλλου ότι είναι εύκολο για σένα, και γω με μητέρα με διπολική μεγάλωσα, το έφαγα το πακέτο μου και σήκωσα και γω πολλές συνέπειες από την περιπέτεια άλλων. Αλλά έρχεται κάποια στιγμή που πρέπει ν'αποφασίσεις, κι αυτό συνήθως γίνεται όταν ο πόνος έχει φτάσει σε όριο που υπερβαίνει την αντοχή σου και τότε σπας τον κύκλο, βγαίνεις απ' αυτόν.
Εγώ νομίζω πως βγήκα, δε θέλω να λέω και μεγάλες κουβέντες. Θέλεις να σου δώσω κάνα δυο γραμμές, ίσως να σου κάνουν. Αποφάσισα πως πρώτα χρειάζεται αποκοπή φυσική, μέχρι να δουλέψω την ψυχολογική αποκοπή. Φυσική αποκοπή έκανα εδώ και πέντε χρόνια περίπου, δηλαδή περιόρισα τις επαφές με τα μέλη της οικογένειάς μου που οι συμπεριφορές τους ήταν επιζήμιες για την ψυχική μου υγεία, στο ελαχιστότατο δυνατό. Το σημαντικό επίσης που πρέπει να σου πω είναι ότι δεν είχα τύψεις γι αυτό, γιατί όλα μου τα χρόνια προσέφερα και στήριξη και έκανα προσπάθειες να ισορροπήσει η μητέρα μου, να φτιάξει τη σχέση της μαζί μου, να τσουλήσουν οι ζωές όλων. Δεν αρκούσε φυσικά η προσπάθειά μου, καθόλου εντυπωσιακό. Δεν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τις επιθυμίες, τις θελήσεις, τις συμπεριφορές άλλων, ούτε να γιατρέψεις ό,τι οι ίδιοι δεν έχουν φτάσει να επιθυμούν να γιατρέψουν. Έτσι βαυκαλίζεσαι αμβλύνοντας δικές σου συγκρούσεις, γιατί η έννοια καθήκον και οικογένεια είναι μέσα μας δυνατή. Όμως ο αντίλογος στο σκεπτικό με προτεραιότητα στο καθήκον/οικογένεια, είναι ΕΓΩ, ΟΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ, Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΥΓΕΙΑ, Η ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ.

Όταν ζεις σε ένα τέτοιο σύστημα, τα θέματα του ενός ατόμου δικτυώνονται στην πορεία με του άλλου, το κάθε μέλος μίας δυσλειτουργικής οικογένειας παίζει συγκεκριμένο ρόλο όχι μόνο στην αλληλεπίδραση και στη δημιουργία συμπεριφορών αλλά και στη ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ τους. Άμα σε ενδιαφέρει μελέτησε λιγάκι το λεγόμενο Karpman's Drama Triangle, που αν το σκεφτείς, το μελετήσεις, το κατανοήσεις, θα μάθεις πολλά και χρήσιμα, που θα σου δώσουν την ικανότητα να ξέρεις κάθε στιγμή τη δική σου θέση στο τρίγωνο αυτό των εκδραματικοποιήσεων, τη θέση των άλλων μελών, τους ρόλους τους, τους τρόπους που συντηρούν το δράμα.

Οι ρόλοι αυτοί εναλλάσσονται και δεν είναι στατικοί. Ο ένας που έχει το ρόλο του σωτήρα, πολλές φορές γίνεται διώκτης. Ο διώκτης άλλες φορές γίνεται σωτήρας, το θύμα άλλοτε λειτουργεί αυτοθυματοποιητικά και άλλοτε θυματοποιεί το ίδιο άλλα μέλη της οικογένειας. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΘΩΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΡΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΘΩΕΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΕΣ σε τέτοια τρίγωνα. Πρέπει και συ, που τώρα μάλιστα έχεις το ρόλο του ΘΥΜΑΤΟΣ, να καταλάβεις τη συμμετοχή σου, τη δικτύωση, τα πλέγματα αυτά. Και να αποδεχτείς το δικό σου μερτικό στη διατήρηση του δράματος, γιατί αν δεν το κάνεις, δεν ξεφεύγεις κιόλας.

Βρες το σχήμα, μάθε το σχήμα, μελέτησέ το καλά. Μάθε να ξεχωρίζεις, δίδαξε τον εαυτό σου να βλέπει λίγο βαθύτερα. Όταν αποφασίσεις να φύγεις, άκου τώρα, το σχήμα ΘΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΘΕΙ. Δε θα αλλάξει παρά τις επιθυμίες σου. Όμως εσύ θα έχεις σωθεί από την καθημερινή τριβή και τα ψυχοφθόρα συγκρουσιακά κάθε στιγμής παραμονής στο σύστημα.
Τη θέση που θα μείνει κενή, τα άλλα μέλη του συστήματος θα την καλύψουν, δίνοντας το δικό σου πρότερο ρόλο σε κάποιον άλλον απ'τους υπόλοιπους. Και η ζωή συνεχίζεται. Παίζουν κι άλλα. Επειδή ακριβώς η συμμετοχή όλων των μελών είναι τόσο σημαντική για τη διατήρηση του συστήματος, γίνονται άπειρες προσπάθειες να μη φύγει κανένα μέλος από το σύστημα αυτό. Με χίλιους χειρισμούς και ελέγχους θα θελήσουν όλοι να σε κρατήσουν μέσα. Άλλοτε με το καλό, άλλοτε με το κακό, όλα θα τα δεις. Κι όμως, αξίζει τόσο τον κόπο. Κάντο, ελευθερώσου!

----------


## amelie74

> Αποφάσισα πως πρώτα χρειάζεται αποκοπή φυσική, μέχρι να δουλέψω την ψυχολογική αποκοπή. Φυσική αποκοπή έκανα εδώ και πέντε χρόνια περίπου, δηλαδή περιόρισα τις επαφές με τα μέλη της οικογένειάς μου που οι συμπεριφορές τους ήταν επιζήμιες για την ψυχική μου υγεία, στο ελαχιστότατο δυνατό.


Ηρω εχω βαλει και γω μπρος το συστημα της φυσικης αποκοπης.
μιας και δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να φυγω απο το σπιτι , αυτο που κανω και με βοηθαει ειναι οτι απομονωνομαι για αρκετες ωρες στο δωματιο μου , ειτε γραφοντας , ειτε ασχολουμενη με τον η/υ μου , ειτε ακουγοντας μουσικουλα.
τα πραγματα θα ηταν βεβαια πολυ πιο ευκολα ως προς την επιτευξη αυτου του στοχου αν δεν ειχα και αυτη τη γαμημενη την αγοραφοβια ετσι ωστε να λειπω απο το σπιτι περισσοτερες ωρες.




> αμελι, καλημερα.
> σου ειπα διώξε τη μαμα απο την κουζινα.
> κ μπες για λιγο εσύ.
> σε φιλώ.
> θα τα πουμε εκτενώς αλλη ωρα.


θα μπω καποια στιγμη facebook αρκτε μου να τα πουμε εκτενεστερα.
φιλακια και απο μενα!

----------


## Arsi

> και πανω που ειχα πει "τι ωραια εφυγε η καταθλιψαρα" τσουπ να την εκανε την εμφανιση της και παλι.
> αφορμη ηταν ενας καυγας που εγινε με τους γονεις μου.
> 
> σημερα που πηγα στην ψυχολογο μου , αναλυσαμε τις βαθυτερες αιτιες της οργης που νιωθω προς τους γονεις μου (παιδικα τραυματα κλπ)


Αχ αυτές οι αφορμές! Που ξίνουν πληγές και γίνονται αιτία για πισωγυρίσματα!
Κ κυρίως χρονικά! Εγώ έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι.
Δλδ φεύγεις απ'την φάση που είσαι και ζεις παλιές γνώριμες καταστάσεις ακόμα κι αν δεν το αντιλαμβάνεσαι.

Σκέψου πως είσαι εδώ, ενήλικη πλέον, με διαφορετικές εμπειρίες και δυνατότητες. Έγινε ένας καυγάς ικανός να σε ρίξει σε κατάθλιψη κι αυτό έχει να σου δώσει πράγματα,πίστεψέ με.
Σημαίνει ότι εκεί κάνεις κάτι λάθος στον εαυτό σου, ότι τον αδικείς πχ ή τον βάζεις σε 2η μοίρα σε σχέση με τους άλλους ή θυμώνεις μαζί του ενώ δε θα'πρεπε, ότι μπαίνεις σε έναν ρόλο που δε σου αρέσει, δεν ξέρω τι, εσύ ξέρεις. 
Αν μιλάμε για τραύματα(μιας κ έχω την εμπειρία), αναβιώνεις το τραύμα
προβάλλοντας το τότε σε σημερινές καταστάσεις ακόμα ίσως και με απλές αφορμές.
Αλλά είναι και μια ευκαιρία να δεις το τραύμα. Άλλωστε νομίζω πως γι'αυτό επαναβιώνεται. Να το θεραπεύσεις.
Ευκαιρία λοιπόν ότι κι αν γίνεται να το επεξεργαστείς και με την ψυχολόγο σου αλλά και μόνη σου για να δεις τι συνέβη-συμβαίνει ώστε να το αποτρέψεις μελλοντικά.
Δες το έτσι, σαν μια ευκαιρία.

Ένας τρόπος είναι η προσπάθεια επαναφοράς στο τώρα. Το διαχωρισμό του απ'το τότε.
Μετά να αντιληφθείς τι συμβαίνει κάθε φορά, ποια στάδια ακολουθεί ο γνωστός κύκλος, ποιες σκέψεις-συναισθήματα, ποιες αντιδράσεις σε πυροδοτούν. Πως αντιδράς ως τώρα, τι ενναλακτικές άλλων αντιδράσεων υπάρχουν..Τι συμβαίνει? 
Ξέρεις είναι ένας κύκλος αλλά αρκούν ίσως κάποιες διαφορετικές αντιδράσεις ώστε να αρχίσει να σπάει. Αλλά όταν μπεις χορεύεις κανονικά, το ξέρω, το θέμα είναι να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι χορεύεις, πως χορεύεις και να μάθεις πως απλά μπορείς να πάρεις στροφή και να αποχωρήσεις ή και την επόμενη να μην πλησιάσεις καν. Έχει αρκετή δυσκολία να αποχωρήσεις (οι ερυνείες των 
οργανοπαιχτών και της όλης κατάστασης) αλλά σ'αυτό ευτυχώς παίζει ρόλο η πολύ καλή αναγνώριση της κατάστασης. 

Κι εγώ στην προσπάθεια είμαι ...
Έχω αποφύγει αρκετές φορές τον κύκλο και κάθε που μου ξανασυμβαίνει ξέρω πως πέφτω στη λούμπα λόγω κάποιων κενών, θεμάτων που δεν έχω δει ή δεν έχω λύσει ακόμα.


Βέβαια, μιλάω απ'τη δική μου σκοπιά, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει σε σχέση και με τη συμπτωματολογία της διπολικής.
Όπως και να' χει πιστεύω πως σίγουρα στην επόμενη συνεδρία θα νιώσεις καλύτερα (νομίζω πως θα σε βοηθήσει η Βίκυ σε όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις), αν δε νιώσεις νωρίτερα (σου το εύχομαι!)

αααααααα και καλή αρχή με το βιβλίο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

Αρσι μου γλυκια,

οπως ανεφερα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου , η ψυχη μου ποναει τοσο πολυ στο "εδω και τωρα" , που δεν αντεχει την αναβιωση του πονου παρελθοντικων τραυματικων βιωματων.

με βοηθαει πολυ περισσοτερο η συζητηση γυρω απο θεματα του "εδω και τωρα".
αυτο θα της το κανω σαφες στη Βικυ στην επομενη συνεδρια.

αχ τι τραβαμε εμεις οι γκεσταλντικες!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 

οσο για το βιβλιο ετοιμαστειτε για αυτογραφα τρομαρα μου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αμελι υποτροπιασες με καταθλιψη μαλλον ε?? Σε καταλαβαινω, εχω περασει τα ιδια κ δεν θα αναμασησω τα ιδια κ τα ιδια, τα ξερεις αλλωστε καλυτερα απο μενα... Αυτο που εχω να σου πω ειναι οτι εχω μια εντονη διαισθηση οτι θα σου περασει συντομα οπως ηρθε κ θα παει στα τσακιδια... ολοι αξιζουμε κατι καλυτερο κ θα το εχουμε κ δεν θα μας κανει συνεχως μια ασθενεια τη ζωη πατινι.. ΟΧΙ !!! 

Θυμασαι το θρεντ που ειχα ανοιξει πριν λιγο καιρο που ημουν σε καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο κ εγραφα οτι δεν αντεχω αλλο κ θελω να αυτοκτονησω κτλ?? Η το αλλο που ειχα τρελα νευρα κ τα ειχα βαλει με ολον τον κοσμο κ τσακωνομουν με ολους?? Εκεινες τις στιγμες ετσι ενιωθα κ διακαιολογημενα για εκεινες τις στιγμες, πλεον ομως αυτα εχουν παρελθει.. τι θελω να σου πω με αυτα, οτι μπορει τωρα να νιωθεις down κ απογοητευμενη απο καποιες καταστασεις η βιωματα κ εχεις καθε δικιο, αλλα αυτο δεν θα κρατησει για παντα, σε λιγο καιρο θα εισαι παλι μια χαρα κ θα συνεχιζεις ομαλα τη ζωη σου!! Πιστεψε το αυτο please!! Ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο στη φαση που βρισκεσαι, αλλα προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις!!!

Χαιρομαι με το βιβλιο, καλο ξεκινημα, κ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα παει μια χαρα!! Και ναι, σε μενα θα δωσεις και αυτογραφο!!

Με την ψυχοθεραπεια πως τα πας?? Απο φαρμακα τι παιρνεις?? Ισως χρειαστει να σου αυξησει το αντικατ ωστε να ανεβεις....

Καλη συνεχεια anyway!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Ααα, ΑΡΣΙ, ΥΕΑΗ! Τη λέξη αυτή, τη λέξη ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ που έγραψες, έτσι νομίζω πως πρέπει να βλέπουμε κάθε μας εμπειρία. Πώς θα ήθελα να μπορούσα σε όλα κάτι τέτοιο! Άρσι, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, μου συμβαίνει και μένα το ίδιο, αυτό που ανέφερες με την αποφυγή του κύκλου, αλλά ήθελα να μάθω αν γι αρχή θεωρείται θετικό σημάδι και η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση χρονικά μεταξύ ενός και άλλου κύκλου.
Δηλαδή παρατήρησα πως μπορώ πια να ζω περισσότερο καιρό καλά και αισιόδοξη, και πως μειώνονται τα ενδιάμεσα σε τέτοιες γύρες.

Αμελί, με λίγα λόγια στη δική σου περίπτωση η αγοραφοβία σου μειώνει τις ευκαιρίες για να αποκτήσεις εφόδια για απομάκρυνση από το τωρινό περιβάλλον?
Αν είναι έτσι, μήπως πρέπει να ρίξεις το ενδιαφέρον σου στην αγοραφοβία, στην εύρεση λύσεων, έστω το ίδιο που δείχνεις για τη διπολική?

----------


## PETRAN

> Αρσι μου γλυκια,
> 
> οπως ανεφερα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου , η ψυχη μου ποναει τοσο πολυ στο "εδω και τωρα" , που δεν αντεχει την αναβιωση του πονου παρελθοντικων τραυματικων βιωματων.
> 
> με βοηθαει πολυ περισσοτερο η συζητηση γυρω απο θεματα του "εδω και τωρα".
> αυτο θα της το κανω σαφες στη Βικυ στην επομενη συνεδρια.
> 
> αχ τι τραβαμε εμεις οι γκεσταλντικες!!!
> 
> οσο για το βιβλιο ετοιμαστειτε για αυτογραφα τρομαρα μου





Πολύ καλές μέθοδοι για το εδώ και τώρα είναι διάφορες γνωσιακές, π.χ. γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική, γνωσιακή-αναλυτική (αν και στην Ελλάδα η τελευταία δεν έχει καλούς αντιπροσώπους...κάποιους τους ξέρω) κλπ. Βασικά μ'αρέσουν γιατί είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες, δηλαδή εσύ και ο θεραπευτής αναγνωρίζετε ποιες σκέψεις-συναιθήματα είναι υπερβολικές/-ά, σε ποιες καταστάσεις "ξυπνάνε", τι τα τροφοδοτεί κλπ. και αποκτώντας επίγνωση αυτών σταδιακά προσπαθείς να τα ελέγχεις/αλλάξεις. Μ'αρέσει γιατί η θεραπεία συνεχίζεται και όλη την μέρα, σπίτι και έξω, αφού σημειώνεις συνέχεια τι σου περνάει από το μυαλό, αν είναι δυσλειτουργικό η όχι, αν έχεις στοιχεία να το αμφισβητήσεις σε περίπτωση που είναι δυλειτουργικό, πως συνδέεται με βαθύτερες πεποιθήσεις σου κλπ. στο τέλος αποκτάς πολύ καλό έλεγχο και επίγνωση του εαυτού νομίζω. Επίσης είναι η μόνη ψυχοθεραπευτική μέθοδος που έχει αποδειχτεί ότι κάνα θαύματα σε κατάθλιψη και άγχος/πανικό/φοβίες/ΙΨΔ. Give it a try.

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελι υποτροπιασες με καταθλιψη μαλλον ε?? Σε καταλαβαινω, εχω περασει τα ιδια κ δεν θα αναμασησω τα ιδια κ τα ιδια, τα ξερεις αλλωστε καλυτερα απο μενα... Αυτο που εχω να σου πω ειναι οτι εχω μια εντονη διαισθηση οτι θα σου περασει συντομα οπως ηρθε κ θα παει στα τσακιδια...


Ειρήνη μου ευτυχως αυτη τη φορα δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα.
δεν προκειται ακριβως για υποτροπη.
μια μελαγχολικη διαθεση εχω και αυτη οχι σε ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερας.
ισως εχει να κανει με το "ξυσιμο των πληγων" που καναμε στην τελευταια συνεδρια.

----------


## amelie74

> Αμελί, με λίγα λόγια στη δική σου περίπτωση η αγοραφοβία σου μειώνει τις ευκαιρίες για να αποκτήσεις εφόδια για απομάκρυνση από το τωρινό περιβάλλον?
> Αν είναι έτσι, μήπως πρέπει να ρίξεις το ενδιαφέρον σου στην αγοραφοβία, στην εύρεση λύσεων, έστω το ίδιο που δείχνεις για τη διπολική?


εχεις απολυτο δικιο Ηρω.
πρεπει να ριξω το βαρος μου στην ευρεση λυσεων για την καταπολεμιση της αγοραφοβιας.
μπορει να ποσταρω στο τοπικ "διπολικη διαταραχη" , αλλα πιστευω ακραδαντα , οτι ενω ο βαθμος νοσηροτητας της διπολικης διαταραχης μου ειναι Α , ο βαθμος νοσηροτητας της αγχωδους διαταραχης / αγοραφοβιας μου ειναι Α στο τετραγωνο ή μαλλον Α στην νιοστη δυναμη!!!

----------


## amelie74

> Πολύ καλές μέθοδοι για το εδώ και τώρα είναι διάφορες γνωσιακές, π.χ. γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική, γνωσιακή-αναλυτική (αν και στην Ελλάδα η τελευταία δεν έχει καλούς αντιπροσώπους...κάποιους τους ξέρω) κλπ. Βασικά μ'αρέσουν γιατί είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες, δηλαδή εσύ και ο θεραπευτής αναγνωρίζετε ποιες σκέψεις-συναιθήματα είναι υπερβολικές/-ά, σε ποιες καταστάσεις "ξυπνάνε", τι τα τροφοδοτεί κλπ. και αποκτώντας επίγνωση αυτών σταδιακά προσπαθείς να τα ελέγχεις/αλλάξεις. Μ'αρέσει γιατί η θεραπεία συνεχίζεται και όλη την μέρα, σπίτι και έξω, αφού σημειώνεις συνέχεια τι σου περνάει από το μυαλό, αν είναι δυσλειτουργικό η όχι, αν έχεις στοιχεία να το αμφισβητήσεις σε περίπτωση που είναι δυλειτουργικό, πως συνδέεται με βαθύτερες πεποιθήσεις σου κλπ. στο τέλος αποκτάς πολύ καλό έλεγχο και επίγνωση του εαυτού νομίζω. Επίσης είναι η μόνη ψυχοθεραπευτική μέθοδος που έχει αποδειχτεί ότι κάνα θαύματα σε κατάθλιψη και άγχος/πανικό/φοβίες/ΙΨΔ. Give it a try.


Πετραν σεβομαι απολυτα την αποψη σου και τις συμβουλες σου , γιατι αν μη τι αλλο εισαι ειδικος.
παρολα αυτα επειδη αφενος με την Βικυ υπαρχει θεραπευτικη χημεια και αφετερου -αν εξαιρεσουμε το τελευταιο ραντεβου- ολα τα προηγουμενα με βοηθησαν παρα πολυ , δεν θα ηθελα να την αλλαξω.
τουλαχιστον οχι ακομα.
θελω να δωσω χρονο στην ψυχοθεραπευτικη αυτη σχεση.

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie σορρυ νομισα οτι ησουν σε καταθλιψη...
οσο για την αγχωδη διαταραχη που λες, εχω κι εγω κ φυσικα κ παιζει ρολο στην ψυχολογικη μας κατασταση κ την εξαρση των συναισθηματων η την μειωση τους, δλδ εμπλεκονται αυτα τα δυο μεταξυ τους (διπολικη-αγχος) κ τα αποτελεσματα δεν ειναι συνηθως τα καλυτερα.. σιγουρα το ενα επηρεαζει αρνητικα το αλλο, τωρα ποιο περισσοτερο κ ποιο λιγοτερο κ με τι ποσοστο θα σε γελασω, ειδικη δεν ειμαι, αν καποιος ξερει περισσοτερα ας μας πει..
αν κ ειμαι το πλεον αναρμοδιο ατομο να σε συμβουλευσω, γνωμη μου ειναι προς το παρον να επικεντρωθεις στη διευθετηση του θεματος του αγχους κ της αγοραφοβιας κ ασε για λιγο τη διπολικη στην ακρη... δωσε εκει τη μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα κ δουλεψε το αυτο με τη ψυχολογο σου...
ελπιζω να μη βγηκα παλι εκτος θεματος χεχε ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο παντως!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

και γω ευχομαι ολοψυχα ο,τι καλυτερο σε σενα κοριτσι μου!!!

καλημερα να εχουμε!!!

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> Αρσι μου γλυκια,
> 
> οπως ανεφερα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου , η ψυχη μου ποναει τοσο πολυ στο "εδω και τωρα" , που δεν αντεχει την αναβιωση του πονου παρελθοντικων τραυματικων βιωματων.
> 
> με βοηθαει πολυ περισσοτερο η συζητηση γυρω απο θεματα του "εδω και τωρα".
> αυτο θα της το κανω σαφες στη Βικυ στην επομενη συνεδρια.
> 
> αχ τι τραβαμε εμεις οι γκεσταλντικες!!!


Αμελί μου κι εγώ για το εδώ και τώρα μιλάω... κ πιστεύω κρίνοντας απ'τον εαυτό μου αλλά κι από όσο σε ξέρω(κ μετά από άλλους καυγάδες με τους δικούς σου), ότι γίνεται αναβίωση με αφορμές παροντικές. Κ υποστηρίζω την αναγνώριση του 'κύκλου' για να αποφευχθούν όσο το δυνατό μελλοντικές υποτροπές τέτοιου είδους. Επειδή έχω κάνει και 2-3 μήνες γνωσιακή, και τώρα γκεστάλντ, η διαφορά στην γκεστάλντ είναι ότι ωθεί πολύ ώστε να απελευθερωθεί το συναίσθημα ενώ η γνωσιακή (δεν πέτυχα σε καλό ειδικό γμτ!) λογικοποιεί, αποκωδικοποιεί συμπεριφορές στο εδώ και τώρα αντικαθιστώντας με καινούριες- είναι πιο χειροπιαστή για μένα(όλα αυτά όπως τα κρίνω από δική μου εμπειρία). Στην ουσία και οι 2 με το εδώ κ τώρα έχουν να κάνουν αλλά προσεγγίζουν αλλιώς το πρόβλημα.




> Ααα, ΑΡΣΙ, ΥΕΑΗ! Τη λέξη αυτή, τη λέξη ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ που έγραψες, έτσι νομίζω πως πρέπει να βλέπουμε κάθε μας εμπειρία. Πώς θα ήθελα να μπορούσα σε όλα κάτι τέτοιο! Άρσι, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι, μου συμβαίνει και μένα το ίδιο, αυτό που ανέφερες με την αποφυγή του κύκλου, αλλά ήθελα να μάθω αν γι αρχή θεωρείται θετικό σημάδι και η μεγαλύτερη απόσταση χρονικά μεταξύ ενός και άλλου κύκλου.
> Δηλαδή παρατήρησα πως μπορώ πια να ζω περισσότερο καιρό καλά και αισιόδοξη, και πως μειώνονται τα ενδιάμεσα σε τέτοιες γύρες.


Ε ναι ρέιν μου! Αυτό έχω πάθει κι εγώ  :Smile: , με τη διαφορά πως ο δικός μου κύκλος ή το πρόβλημα αν το πω έτσι είναι άσχημες κρίσεις-ακραίες (ακόμα κι αν αναγνωρίζω πλέον το που βρίσκομαι..) κι όχι απλά απαισιοδοξία. Επίσης στο συγκεκριμένο ποστ αναφερόμουν σε κύκλους που γίνονται εξαιτίας αναβίωσης ενός τραύματος (με προβολή).. πωωωω μπούχτισα στους κύκλους! Θα τους ταξινομώ σε λίγο λολ.

Όσο για τη γενικότερη αντίδρασή μου (- στην απαισιοδοξία για παράδειγμα) (ωχ διάβασα κύκλο και πήρα φωτιά για συζήτηση χαχα) ... εκτός της όλης φάσης της αυτογνωσίας (ανεκτίμητη η άτιμη!!!) με έχει επηρεάσει τελευταία κι ένα ποστ του petran (δε μπορούσα-ω να του δώσω και θ.α.) και θέλω να του πω επί ευκαιρίας και ένα ευχαριστώ http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...270#post248270 
Πόσο μα πόσο σημαντική είναι η πράξη στην όλη διαδικασία πέρα απ'την οποιαδήποτε αντίληψη !
Όχι πχ δε μπορεί να ξεμάθει κάποιος το ποδηλάτο (τις αρνητικές σκέψεις πχ ή αντιδράσεις) αλλά αν μάθει μηχανάκι/ αυτοκίνητο θα δει πόσο πιο βολικά είναι και θα το αφήσεις στην άκρη.. Όσο όμως κι αν αναλύσει και συνειδητοποιήσει ότι είναι πολύ κουραστικό και εντελώς ακατόρθωτο το ταξίδι Λάρισα Αθήνα πχ, τπτ δε θα αλλάξει αν δεν σπρώξει τον εαυτό του να μάθει στην πράξη κάτι άλλο. Όπως και τη γιαγιά με το αιλτσχάιμερ αν της έβαζαν μια δραστηριότητα που στιγμιαία θα της έδινε πολύ μεγαλύτερη χαρά, και ξανά, και ξανά ίσως μάθανε κάτι καινούριο...
Οπότε όσο κι αν τραβάνε σαν μαγνήτης (ουφφφφ με έσκασαν!) κάποιες συμπεριφορές 
ακόμα κι όταν ξέρουμε ότι είναι ίσως και αυτοκαταστροφικές (με την αιώνια δικαιολογία για μένα : αυτό θέλει η ψυχή μου!) επιβάλλεται η απ'την αρχή 'αυτοματοποίηση' νέων υγειών συμπεριφορών και σκέψεων (και μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν μιλάω εντελώς μηχανοποιημένα, είναι και ο γραπτός λόγος που μπορεί να το κάνει να φανεί έτσι). Ναι παίζει πολύ η πρακτική του πράγματος σε όλα τα επίπεδα.
Γι'αυτό πχ η φυσική απόσταση από ένα τοξικό περιβάλλον μπορεί να είναι αμέτρητα φορές πιο ουσιαστική από 10 χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας.

Βασικά τα παραπάνω τα πίστευα σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό αλλά με έπεισε εντελώς η επιστημονική εξήγηση του πράγματος και μου έδωσε μεγαλύτερο ερέθισμα ώστε να επιμείνω περισσότερο στην πράξη / νέες συνήθειες πχ. ή δύναμη να αγνοήσω παλιές ψυχοφθόρες που επιφανειακά φαίνονται σαν και καλά ''αυτό θέλω''.

Βγήκα ολίγον τι εκτός ερώτησης/ θέματος ε??? (το ολίγον τι μου άρεσε...)

----------


## amelie74

καταλαβα απολυτα τι λες Αρσι μου.
btw αυριο εχω Βικυ.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> και πανω που ειχα πει "τι ωραια εφυγε η καταθλιψαρα" τσουπ να την εκανε την εμφανιση της και παλι.
> αφορμη ηταν ενας καυγας που εγινε με τους γονεις μου.
> 
> σημερα που πηγα στην ψυχολογο μου , αναλυσαμε τις βαθυτερες αιτιες της οργης που νιωθω προς τους γονεις μου (παιδικα τραυματα κλπ) 
> και αυτο με εριξε περισσοτερο.
> 
> λενε πως καλο ειναι να γνωρισεις τον εαυτο σου ,να ανατρεξεις στην παιδικη ηλικια σου , να πονεσεις , να κλαψεις και μεσω αυτης της διαδικασιας να συμφιλιωθεις με το παρελθον σου και με τα αρνητικα σου συναισθηματα. 
> 
> αλλα οταν νιωθεις ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΨΥΧΙΚΟ ΠΟΝΟ δεν ειναι καλυτερη μια θεραπεια υποστηρικτικου τυπου παρα ψυχαναλυτικου?
> ...


Καλα ειναι ο υπαστηρικτικος τυπος αλλα πως θα νιωσουμε καλα,αν δεν δουμε καταματα τα παιδικα μας τραυματα!
Πρεπει να τα δουμε,να πονεσουμε,να κλαψουμε,να ξανακλαψουμε και μεσα απο αυτην την διαδηκασια να καταλαβουμε,να συνχωρεσουμε αν μπορουμε τους γονεις μας και μονο τοτε θα μπορεσουμε να προχωρησουμε μπροστα!
δυστυχως τα παιδικα μας χρονια και τραυματα ειναι αυτα που εχουν παιξει καθοριστηκη σημασια στην μετεπιτα ζωη μας!

----------


## amelie74

> Καλα ειναι ο υπαστηρικτικος τυπος αλλα πως θα νιωσουμε καλα,αν δεν δουμε καταματα τα παιδικα μας τραυματα!
> Πρεπει να τα δουμε,να πονεσουμε,να κλαψουμε,να ξανακλαψουμε και μεσα απο αυτην την διαδηκασια να καταλαβουμε,να συνχωρεσουμε αν μπορουμε τους γονεις μας και μονο τοτε θα μπορεσουμε να προχωρησουμε μπροστα!
> δυστυχως τα παιδικα μας χρονια και τραυματα ειναι αυτα που εχουν παιξει καθοριστηκη σημασια στην μετεπιτα ζωη μας!


Mαρία εχεις δικιο αλλα οταν ποναει η ψυχη σου αυτη η διαδικασια πρεπει να γινει οσο πιο "απαλα" γινεται.
χθες το συζητησα με την Βικυ και μου ειπε "οταν εχουμε ενα μεγαλο πυώδες σπυράκι ( μπλιααααξ ) το οποιο μας πονάει , πρέπει να το σπάσουμε προκειμενου να απαλλαγουμε απο αυτο και απο τον πονο που μας προκαλει."
στην συνεχεια της ειπα πως "δεν αντεχω να υποστω τον πονο του σπασιματος" και μου απαντησε πως αυτο θα το σεβαστει απολυτα και δεν προκειται να το σπασουμε με βιαιο τροπο αλλα μοιραια θα το αγγιζουμε καποιες φορες οσο πιο απαλα γινεται , γιατι ειτε το αγγιξουμε ειτε οχι αυτο θα ειναι ουτως η αλλως εκει προξενωντας μας πονο. 

αυτα οσων αφορα τα παρελθοντικα τραυματα.
οσων αφορα το "εδω και τωρα" , συζητησαμε το θεμα της αγοραφοβιας και μου ειπε οτι το καταλαβαινει απολυτα αλλα αν θελω να κερδισω την ζωη μου πρεπει να αρχισω να παιρνω περισσοτερα ρισκα , πηγαινοντας κοντρα στην φοβια μου.
να πηγαινω στην θαλασσα (που περιτο να σας πω οτι παρολο που ειμαι δυο βηματα απο τη θαλασσα δεν εχω κανει ουτε ενα μπανιο ) , να βγαινω με φιλους .... εν ολιγοις να μην καθομαι ολη μερα κλειδαμπαρωμενη στο σπιτι.
θα προσπαθησω να εφαρμοσω την συμβουλη της...

by the way...sorry παιδια απο το "ΜΑΖΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ" που δεν ηρθα χθες στην συναντηση. 
ηθελα παρα μα παρα πολυ να σας δω και να συζητησουμε διαφορα , αλλα τελικα με νικησε ο φοβος μου.
μηπως τελικα πρεπει να γραφτω και σε καποιον συλλογο του στυλ "ΜΑΖΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑΣ"? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lou!

εκανα λαθος κ διπλοποσταρα! το αποκατω ειναι το σωστο!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lou!

amelie, χαιρομαι αληθινα για τα βηματα προοδου που σημειωνεις! αν κ εχω καιρο να γραψω, συνηθως διαβαζω τις εξελιξεις στο θρεντ σου. θυμαμαι πως ειχες πει πως μειωσες τα φαρμακα κ αρχισες να βγαινεις κ με φιλους σου κλπ. μπραβο!  :Smile: 

συμφωνω με την ψυχοθεραπευτρια σου οτι αν θελεις να νικησεις την αγοραφοβια πρεπει να αρχισεις με μικρα βηματακια κ να παιρνεις ρισκα. μπορεις να συζητησεις βεβαια κ τους λογους που σε μπλοκαρουν να κυκλοφορεις εξω, η να βγεις με παρεες κλπ. γιατι λογικα καποιοι λογοι θα σε μπλοκαρουν.

πχ για το θεμα της θαλασσας τι σε εμποδιζει τοσο να πας στη θαλασσα? τι φοβασαι οτι θα συμβει? οι φοβοι σου επαληθευονται αντικειμενικα απο την πραγματικοτητα? σκεψου λιγο πανω σε αυτο κ καποια απο τις επομενες μερες το ξανασυζηταμε. μπορεις αν θες να σημειωνεις τις σκεψεις σου σε ενα τετραδιο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> by the way...sorry παιδια απο το "ΜΑΖΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ" που δεν ηρθα χθες στην συναντηση. 
> ηθελα παρα μα παρα πολυ να σας δω και να συζητησουμε διαφορα , αλλα τελικα με νικησε ο φοβος μου.
> μηπως τελικα πρεπει να γραφτω και σε καποιον συλλογο του στυλ "ΜΑΖΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑΣ"?


ρε συ στα ελεγα κ στο chat τι να κανεις γι αυτο αλλα εσυ τα δικα σου!!! (χαχαχα θυμασαι??) καλα να παθεις τωρα χεχεχεχε!!! ειπαμε τη λακρυμοζα θα ακους κ θα πας πολυ μπροστα στη ζωη σου!!  :Smile: 

σοβαρα τωρα, για το θεμα του φοβου εξακολουθουν αυτα που σου ειπα.. για να τον νικησεις θελει επιθετικη πολιτικη.. δεν θελει οπισθοδρομησεις... η καλυτερη αμυνα ειναι η επιθεση... με οποιον τροπο σου βγαινει... αλλα μην αφηνεσαι γιατι βουλιαζεις.....

ρε συ εχεις διπλα σου θαλασσα κ δεν πας?? προσπαθησε να πας μια μερα με λιγοτερο κοσμο, παρε κ ενα βιβλιο κατι, η ενα τετραδιο να σημειωνεις τις σκεψεις σου, η επαφη με τη φυση βοηθαει..

κατα τ αλλα πως εισαι?? με την ψυχοθεραπεια κ τα χαπια τι εκανες?? στα αλλαξε τελικα η παιρνεις λιγοτερη δοση??

----------


## amelie74

καλημερα παιδια ( αν και για μενα μονο καλη δεν ειναι η μερα ...)
σας ευχαριστω θερμα για το ενδιαφερον σας αλλα δυστυχως , ολα πανε παλι σκατα.

ας τα παρουμε ενα-ενα απο την αρχη.
το αγχος , η αγοραφοβια μου κ' οι κρισεις πανικου , εχουν χτυπησει κοκκινο.
αυτη η κατασταση οφειλεται - περα απο την ψυχοπαθολογια μου - αφενος στα γνωστα ενδοοικογενειακα προβληματα και αφετερου στο οτι εχω πανικοβληθει με την κατασταση που επικρατει στο πολιτικο σκηνικο, η οποια εχει ηδη τραγικες επιπτωσεις και στην οικονομικη κατασταση της οικογενειας μου και προκειται να εχει ακομη χειροτερες (θα μου πειτε και ποιος δεν εχει πανικοβληθει-ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙΓΕΤΑΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΗ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ).

οσων αφορα την προοδο που ειχα σημειωσει στον κοινωνικο τομεα ΣΚΑΤΟΥΛΕΣ.
με τον Μαριο βγαινω μονο και αυτες τις εξοδους τις αντεχω μονο πινοντας μπυρες.
ακομη και στην ψυχολογο μου πιωμενη παω για να αντεξω την αγοραφοβια μου. 
εχω επανασυνδεθει με εναν παλιο μου συμφοιτητη που ειναι ψυχουλα αλλα και με εκεινον το κοβω να μενουμε στην τηλεφωνικη κ' διαδικτυακη επικοινωνια αν δεν καταφερω να ξεπερασω το αγχος μου.
για τους ιδιους ακριβως λογους δεν παω θαλασσα και δεν ηρθα στο meeting.

σχετικα με τα φαρμακα ΣΚΑΤΟΥΛΕΣ και σε αυτο τον τομεα.
θα πω στον γιατρο μου να μου τα αυξησει γιατι δεν την παλευω.
τουλαχιστον τα αγχολυτικα.

εν ολιγοις ΠΑΩ ΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΜΠΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΠΙΣΩ.
ελπιζω να εχετε ολοι μια ομορφη μερα κ' να ειστε σε καλυτερη κατασταση απο μενα.

----------


## claire

αμελί, δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό έχεις που ελάττωσες τα φάρμακα, αλλά μήπως να κάνεις λίγο υπομονή. συνήθως τα αγχολυτικά όταν τα ελαττώνεις-κόβεις σου δημιουργούν πρόσθετο άγχος και διάφορα στερητικά που μοιάζουν με άγχος. μήπως είναι από αυτό και ακόμα δεν έχεις προσαρμοστεί? ρώτα και τον γιατρό σου βεβαίως, αυτός θα ξέρει.

----------


## amelie74

κλερ μου δεν μειωσαμε το αγχολυτικο αλλα το αντιψυχωτικο κ' το αντικαταθλιπτικο , τα οποια ομως εχουν και αγχολυτικη δραση.
απλα σκεφτομουν να του προτεινω ειτε να αυξησουμε το αντικαταθλιπτικο το οποιο φερνει αγχολυση ειτε να μου αυξησει το αγχολυτικο.
ετσι οπως παμε σε λιγο τα μονα επαγγελματα που θα εχουν ζητηση θα ειναι αυτα των ψυχολογων κ' των ψυχιατρων....η μαλλον ουτε καν αυτα γιατι ο κοσμος δεν θα εχει τα χρηματα να τους πληρωνει.
αυτες που θα πλουτισουν θα ειναι οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες.

FUCK THE SYSTEM!!!

----------


## kyknos25

Να ρωτησω κατι?διπολικη διαταραχη,σχιζοφρενεια ειναι κατι που το καταλαβαινεις εσυ κ αναζητας βοηθεια ή οι γυρω σου?

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο σε νιωθω ειδικα αυτην την οργη για την σκατοχωρα που ζουμε κ την κωλοκατασταση κ φυσικα υπαρχει συνδεση με τα δικα μας προβληματα οταν σε γαμανε απο παντου καθημερινα δεν μπορει να μην σε γαμανε κ ψυχολογικα με το οποιο επακολουθο ειλικρινα εχω σιχαθει τα παντα, εχω απηυδισει να ακουω τα ιδια κ τα ιδια μας ζαλισαν τα αρχιδια πια να πανε στο διαολο ολοι τους αλλα δυστυχως παιρνουν κ εμας μαζι τους....

ασε ρε συ συνεχως αυξανονται τα ποσοστα ψυχολογικων προβληματων ειδικα η καταθλιψη παει για νουμερο 1 ασθενεια πλεον κ ποσες αυτοκτονιες απο το κακο στο χειροτερο πανε ολα... κ εδω ρε συ δεν εχουμε λεφτα τον κωλο μας να σκουπισουμε, που θα εχουμε κ λεφτα να πληρωνουμε τα κωλοχαπια?? ρε συ το abilify ξες ποσο κανει κρατησου! 340 ευρω εχει το κουτακι ρε πουστη μου ειναι γελοιο πια μετα απο ενα σημειο !!

τεσπα, ξεφυγα, χαιρομαι που στα μειωσε, κανε υπομονη κ θα εισαι ολο κ καλυτερα, επισης τα αγχολυτικα με μετρο μην καταντησεις τζανκι σαν εμενα γιατι μετα θα χεις στερητικα κ δεν θα σε πιανει τιποτα...

καλη συνεχεια!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Να ρωτησω κατι?διπολικη διαταραχη,σχιζοφρενεια ειναι κατι που το καταλαβαινεις εσυ κ αναζητας βοηθεια ή οι γυρω σου?


Γεια σου kykne!! Καταρχας αλλο διπολικη διαταραχη κ αλλο σχιζοφρενεια, ειναι διαφορετικες αρρωστιες! Επισης δεν υπαρχει κατι στανταρ, καθως στον καθε ανθρωπο ειναι διαφορετικα κ υπαρχει αλλη αντιδραση που καθοριζεται απο πολλους κ διαφορετικους παραγοντες.. Για σχιζοφρενεια δεν γνωριζω κ πολλα, για τη διπολικη ομως μπορω να σου πω οτι συνηθως επειδη ξεκιναει με καταθλιψη εχεις ηδη ζητησει τη βοηθεια κ πιθανον παιρνεις κ αντικατ τα οποια ισως πυροδοτησουν ενα up episode αλλα κ αυτο ειναι σχετικο γιατι αλλιως ολοι οι καταθλιπτικοι θα γινοντουσαν κ διπολικοι...

Θες να μας πεις περισσοτερα?? Ισως μπορω να σε βοηθησω..!!

----------


## Lou!

> οσων αφορα την προοδο που ειχα σημειωσει στον κοινωνικο τομεα ΣΚΑΤΟΥΛΕΣ.
> με τον Μαριο βγαινω μονο και αυτες τις εξοδους τις αντεχω μονο πινοντας μπυρες.
> ακομη και στην ψυχολογο μου πιωμενη παω για να αντεξω την αγοραφοβια μου. 
> εχω επανασυνδεθει με εναν παλιο μου συμφοιτητη που ειναι ψυχουλα αλλα και με εκεινον το κοβω να μενουμε στην τηλεφωνικη κ' διαδικτυακη επικοινωνια αν δεν καταφερω να ξεπερασω το αγχος μου.
> για τους ιδιους ακριβως λογους δεν παω θαλασσα και δεν ηρθα στο meeting.


αμελι νομιζω οτι το κοινωνικο θεμα θα μπορουσες να αρχισεις να το συζητας κ να το δουλεψετε συστηματικα στις συνεδριες με την ψυχ σου. ειναι απο εκεινα τα θεματα που πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν δει πολυ σημαντικη βελτιωση μετα την ψυχοθεραπεια.

μην περιμενεις μαγικα θαυματα με τη μια. δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου κ να το θεσεις απο τα προτεραια θεματα σου.

το αγχος σε μπλοκαρει για ολα αυτα που λες, αλλα πισω απο το αγχος τι σκεψεις κανεις? τι κρυβεται πισω απο το αγχος? τι σκεψεις?

πχ δεν πας στην παραλια. φοβασαι οτι θα σε πιασει αγχος. αυτο ειναι το συναισθημα. σε επιπεδο σκεψεων τι φοβασαι οτι θα συμβει? οτι ολοι θα σε κοιτανε κ θα σε κοροιδευουν επειδη παχυνες?

----------


## amelie74

> κ εδω ρε συ δεν εχουμε λεφτα τον κωλο μας να σκουπισουμε, που θα εχουμε κ λεφτα να πληρωνουμε τα κωλοχαπια?? ρε συ το abilify ξες ποσο κανει κρατησου! 340 ευρω εχει το κουτακι ρε πουστη μου ειναι γελοιο πια μετα απο ενα σημειο !!
> 
> τεσπα, ξεφυγα, χαιρομαι που στα μειωσε, κανε υπομονη κ θα εισαι ολο κ καλυτερα, επισης τα αγχολυτικα με μετρο μην καταντησεις τζανκι σαν εμενα γιατι μετα θα χεις στερητικα κ δεν θα σε πιανει τιποτα...


λακρυμοζα μου τα φαρμακα τα πληρωνετε απο την τσεπη σας????
δεν εισαι ασφαλισμενη καπου??? 

σχετικα με αυτο που λες να μην καταντησω τζανκι...εχω ηδη καταντησει προ πολλου...
τι τζανκι δηλαδη? σουπερ-τζανκι θα με αυτοπροσδιοριζα!

----------


## amelie74

> το αγχος σε μπλοκαρει για ολα αυτα που λες, αλλα πισω απο το αγχος τι σκεψεις κανεις? τι κρυβεται πισω απο το αγχος? τι σκεψεις?
> πχ δεν πας στην παραλια. φοβασαι οτι θα σε πιασει αγχος. αυτο ειναι το συναισθημα. σε επιπεδο σκεψεων τι φοβασαι οτι θα συμβει? οτι ολοι θα σε κοιτανε κ θα σε κοροιδευουν επειδη παχυνες?


Λου,
πισω απο το αγχος , οντως κρυβονται πολλες σκεψεις , οι οποιες απλα "ναρκωνονται" προσωρινα με τα χαπια και το αλκοολ.
ας μην τις αναλυσω καλυτερα τωρα.
εξαλλου εδω και τρια χρονια , σας εχω πει τοσα πολλα για μενα που νομιζω οτι εχετε κανει (οι παλιοτεροι τουλαχιστον) ενα ψυχογραφημα μου. :Stick Out Tongue: 

ως προς το θεμα της παραλιας ισως να ισχυει σε ενα βαθμο αυτο που λες δλδ οτι φοβαμαι μην με κοροιδεψουνε για το σωμα μου , αλλα περα απο αυτο η βασικοτερη φοβια που με κανει να μενω κλειδαμπαρωμενη στο σπιτι και να στερουμαι την ιδια τη ζωη, ειναι οτι φοβαμαι μηπως καταλαβει ο κοσμος το αγχος μου απο το βλεμμα μου,το οποιο εκτος σπιτιου ειναι μονιμως αγχωμενο.(και δεν ειναι της ιδεας μου αυτο , προκειται για βασιμη φοβια)

οκ δεν περναω ολη τη μερα στο σπιτι : παω για ψωνια , παω σουπερ-μαρκετ , παω στο φουρνο ,μπαινω στα μμμ , αλλα παντα φορωντας τα γυαλακια ηλιου μου.

αλλα ειτε καταλαβει ειτε δεν καταλαβει ο κοσμος το αγχος μου , ειτε βαλω ειτε δεν βαλω γυαλια ,το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω υποφερω απο αγχος εκτος σπιτιου... και εντος σπιτιου ενιοτε...

----------


## Lou!

οκ, ας παρουμε το χειροτερο δυνατο σεναριο, που ειναι οτι οντως θα το καταλαβουν οι αλλοι λουομενοι οτι εισαι αγχωδης ανθρωπος κ αγχωνεσαι. γιατι αυτο σε ενοχλει τοο πολυ? γιατι το βλεπεις τοσο αρνητικα το να ειναι καποιος αγχωδης? δηλ, κ τι θα συμβει, τι θα γινει αν καταλαβουν οτι εισαι αγχωδης?

σκεψου το λιγο, take your time!  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

φυσικα υπαρχουν κ καλυτερα σεναρια, που ειναι οτι οι αλλοι λουομενοι δεν πολυασχολουνται με το τι κανεις εσυ, ουτε με την εμφανιση σου, ουτε με τα κιλα σου, ουτε με το αν φαινεσαι αγχωμενη ή οχι. διοτι κ αυτοι εχουν παει στην παραλια για να ικανοποιησουν τις δικες τους αναγκες, να μιλησουν με τη παρεα τους κ δεν τους απασχολει ιδιαιτερα το τι κανουν οι τριγυρω! μην ξεχναμε αλλωστε οτι ζουμε κ σε καπως παρτακιστικη εποχη. ο καθενας εγκλωβισμενος στον εαυτο του, δυσκολα μπορει να επικοινωνησει με τα ατομα της παρεας του, ποσο μαλλον να ασχοληθει κ με το τι κανει ο γειτονας!!!

νομιζω οτι φτιαχνεις μονη σου ενα φαυλο κυκλο αγχους κ εγκλωβιζεσαι σε αυτον. που πανω κατω παει ως εξης:

βγαινω εξω κ νιωθω αγχος -> φοβαμαι οτι οι αλλοι θα το καταλαβουν κ αυτο με ενοχλει -> νιωθω ακομα μεγαλυτερο αγχος -> δεν μπορω να απαλλαγω απο το αγχος οσο σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι πολυ ασχημο να καταλαβουν οι αλλοι οτι εχω αγχος -> γυρναω σπιτι -> θελω πρωτα να απαλλαγω απο το αγχος κ μετα να αρχισω να κυκλοφορω γιατι εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ κακο αν οι αλλοι καταλαβουν οτι εχω αγχος -> δεν μπορω ομως να απαλλαγω απο το αγχος γιατι η σκεψη οτι οι αλλοι θα το καταλαβουν, οπως κ πολλοι αλλοι παραγοντες μου δημιουργουν αγχος -> αποφευγω να πηγαινω σε πολλα κοινωνικα δρωμενα κ καθομαι σπιτι μου κ αποφευγω τους ανθρωπους.

νομιζω οτι θα σε βοηθουσε να αρχισεις να σκεφτεσαι σιγα σιγα πανω στην αποδοχη του αγχους. οπως κανενας ανθρωπος δεν ειναι τελειος, ετσι δεν εισαι κ εσυ κ εχεις κ αδυναμιες, οπως φυσικα εχεις κ πρωτερηματα. μια απο τις αδυναμιες σου ειναι να εισαι αγχωδης! so what? κ τι εγινε? θα αποφευγεις τους ανθρωπους επειδη εισαι αγχωδης? θα τους συναναστρεφεσαι ακομα κ αν εισαι αγχωδης!

αυτο σιγα σιγα αν το αποδεχτεις θα μπορεις να αρχισεις να συναναστρεφεσαι, κ μαλιστα πιθανοτατα να σου μειωθει κ το αγχος, αν το αποδεχτεις! τουλαχιστον θα γλυτωσεις απο το δευτερογενες αγχος, που ειναι να εχεις αγχος απο φοβο μηπως καταλαβουν οι αλλοι οτι εχεις αγχος!  :Cool: 

ουφ! αστειο δεν ακουγεται?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## amelie74

Λου,
αυτο το τελευταιο που ειπες δλδ οτι εχω που εχω το αγχος μου τουλαχιστον ας γλυτωσω απο το δευτερογενες αγχος μου ( το οποιο ειναι να μην καταλαβουν οι αλλοι οτι εχω αγχος ) ηταν τρομερα πετυχημενο και ευστοχο!

ωστοσο ξερεις τι?
και στην παραλια και στον δρομο και στα καταστηματα και στο σουπερ-μαρκετ και στις καφετεριες και στα μμμ , εχω παρατηρησει πολλα βλεμματα πανω μου να με καρφωνουν. (οταν ειμαι αγχωμενη ).
καποιες φορες τα βλεμματα ειναι αντρικα οποτε αυτο ειναι ισως κολακευτικο για μενα αλλα παρα πολλες φορες προκειται για γυναικια βλεμματα.τι θελουν αυτες οι κοτες και κοιτανε? γιατι δεν κοιτανε την παρτυ τους? αυτες ειναι τοσο τελειες?
οκ μπορει να μην εχουν αγχωμενο βλεμμα ουτε μπακα αλλα ειμαι βεβαιη οτι εχουν αλλα ελλατωματα καμουφλαρισμενα ( και εξωτερικα και εσωτερικα ).
μου τη σπαει να με καρφωνουν γυναικες γιατι ετσι επαληθευεται η φοβια μου οτι το προβλημα μου γινεται αντιληπτο.
μου 'ρχεται να τους ριξω μια μπουνια απο τα νευρα μου εκεινη την ωρα! 

btw σημερα το πηρα αποφαση να παω κοντρα στις φοβιες μου.
θα βγω εξω ειτε για μπανακι , ειτε για ψωνια , ειτε με τον Μαριο. :Cool: 
σε ευχαριστω θερμα Λου! :Smile:

----------


## claire

αχ, βρε αμελάκι, αν σε κοιτάνε γυναίκες σημαίνει ότι κάτι ωραίο μπορεί να παρατηρούν πάνω σου!
όσο για την παραλία, εννοείται ότι ο περισσότερος κόσμος έχει κάποια ανασφάλεια με το σώμα του, δεν θα κοιτάνε εσένα, έχουν να ασχοληθούν με τα δικά τους. στην τελική δεν κάνεις κάτι κακό, το μπανάκι σου απολαμβάνεις.
στο μεταξύ αυτό με το δευτερογενές άγχος που περιγράφει η λου, το έχω κι εγώ κάποιες φορές, δεν θέλω οι άλλοι να καταλάβουν ότι είμαι σούπερ αγχωμένη, οπότε αγχώνομαι με αυτό και ξεχνάω το αρχικό άγχος :P

----------


## amelie74

> αχ, βρε αμελάκι, αν σε κοιτάνε γυναίκες σημαίνει ότι κάτι ωραίο μπορεί να παρατηρούν πάνω σου!


λες ε? :P
μπα....χλωμο το κοβω αυτο γιατι με κοιτανε μονο οταν ειμαι αγχωμενη.




> στο μεταξύ αυτό με το δευτερογενές άγχος που περιγράφει η λου, το έχω κι εγώ κάποιες φορές, δεν θέλω οι άλλοι να καταλάβουν ότι είμαι σούπερ αγχωμένη, οπότε αγχώνομαι με αυτό και ξεχνάω το αρχικό άγχος :P


χεχεχε...σορρυ που γελαω αλλα αν το δεις απο μια σκοπια εχει γελιο αυτο που παθαινουμε :P
εσενα κλερ αν επιτρεπεται ποια ειναι διαγνωση σου?

τελικα τα καταφερα και νικησα την αγοραφοβια μου και πηγα για ψωνια.
βεβαια πηγα επιτηδες πολυ πρωι που οι περισσοτεροι κοιμουνται Σαββατιατικα , οποτε δεν ενιωσα ιδιαιτερο αγχος.
α εντος καταστηματος εβγαλα και τα γυαλακια!
παλιοτερα δεν το κανα ουτε αυτο!
μονο στα δοκιμαστηρια τα εβγαζα :P
αυριο ισως βγω για καφε.
μπανακια απο βδομαδα γιατι σαββατο-κυριακη γινεται ο χαμος!

δεν μου εχει φυγει βεβαια εντελως η καταθλιπτικη διαθεση , αλλα...τελικα οσο μενεις στο σπιτι τοσο χειροτερα νιωθεις.

----------


## claire

> λες ε? :P
> μπα....χλωμο το κοβω αυτο γιατι με κοιτανε μονο οταν ειμαι αγχωμενη.
> 
> 
> 
> χεχεχε...σορρυ που γελαω αλλα αν το δεις απο μια σκοπια εχει γελιο αυτο που παθαινουμε :P
> εσενα κλερ αν επιτρεπεται ποια ειναι διαγνωση σου?
> 
> τελικα τα καταφερα και νικησα την αγοραφοβια μου και πηγα για ψωνια.
> ...


μήπως το συνειδητοποείς περισσότερο όταν είσαι αγχωμένη, επειδή σε νοιάζει? δηλαδή παρατηρείς κι εσύ περισσότερο για να δεις αν σε παρατηρούνε, οπότε πιάνεις και τα βλέματα?

εγώ είχα διαταραχή άγχους (με κρίσεις πανικού)

χαίρομαι που έκανες τη βολτούλα και το σκέφτεσαι και για θάλασσα!

----------


## Lou!

αμελι, ισως να ειναι αυτο που λεει η κλαιρ.

εγω με αγχος δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα, πιο πολυ με συναισθηματα θλιψης. παντως προχτες ημουν στο μετρο κ πηγαινα σε ενα ραντεβου, αλλα τα εκανα σκατα με το χρονο κ την εστησα την κοπελα μιση ωρα. τεσπα, με επιασε ενα καταθλιπτικο στο μετρο κ σε ολη τη διαδρομη ειχα βαλει τα κλαματα. καθομουν σε μια θεση κ ειχα καποιον διπλα κ 2 απεναντι μου. σε καποια φαση γυρισα απο περιεργεια να δω αν κανεις με κοιτουσε ετσι κλαμμενη, κ δεν ειδα τπτ. ολοι ηταν στην κοσμαρα τους. βεβαια κ εγω το εχω απομυθοποιησει μεσα μου. δηλ κ να ασχοληθουν αν εγω κλαιω, κ τι εγινε? προβλημα μου αν κλαιω, μιση ντροπη δικη τους κ μιση δικη μου. βεβαια τα κοινωνικα θεματα κ τις πεποιθησεις που ειχα πιο παλια, προσπαθω κ σιγα σιγα τα εχω αναθεωρησει (κ τα αναθεωρω) απο το 2007. δηλαδη εδω κ 4 χρονια πανω κατω δουλευω με τον εαυτο μου σε κοινωνικα θεματα! εχω κανει κ καποιες συνεδριες, το 2008, κ φετος, εχω διαβασει κ πολλα βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας σχετικα με τις κοινωνικες σχεσεις, κ σιγα σιγα βλεπω αλλαγες στον εαυτο μου. αλλα σε βαθος χρονου, οπως καταλαβαινεις!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

καλα εκανες κ πηγες για ψωνια, κ οσο μπορεις να βγαινεις! η αρχη ειναι το πιο δυσκολο, σιγα σιγα θα εξοικειωνεσαι κ θα αισθανεσαι πιο ανετα!

καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι!  :Smile:

----------


## claire

> αμελι, ισως να ειναι αυτο που λεει η κλαιρ.
> 
> εγω με αγχος δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο προβλημα,* πιο πολυ με συναισθηματα θλιψης*. παντως προχτες ημουν στο μετρο κ πηγαινα σε ενα ραντεβου, αλλα τα εκανα σκατα με το χρονο κ την εστησα την κοπελα μιση ωρα. τεσπα, με επιασε ενα καταθλιπτικο στο μετρο κ σε ολη τη διαδρομη ειχα βαλει τα κλαματα. καθομουν σε μια θεση κ ειχα καποιον διπλα κ 2 απεναντι μου. σε καποια φαση γυρισα απο περιεργεια να δω αν κανεις με κοιτουσε ετσι κλαμμενη, κ δεν ειδα τπτ. ολοι ηταν στην κοσμαρα τους. βεβαια κ εγω το εχω απομυθοποιησει μεσα μου. δηλ κ να ασχοληθουν αν εγω κλαιω, κ τι εγινε? προβλημα μου αν κλαιω, μιση ντροπη δικη τους κ μιση δικη μου. βεβαια τα κοινωνικα θεματα κ τις πεποιθησεις που ειχα πιο παλια, προσπαθω κ σιγα σιγα τα εχω αναθεωρησει (κ τα αναθεωρω) απο το 2007. δηλαδη εδω κ 4 χρονια πανω κατω δουλευω με τον εαυτο μου σε κοινωνικα θεματα! εχω κανει κ καποιες συνεδριες, το 2008, κ φετος, εχω διαβασει κ πολλα βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας σχετικα με τις κοινωνικες σχεσεις, κ σιγα σιγα βλεπω αλλαγες στον εαυτο μου. αλλα σε βαθος χρονου, οπως καταλαβαινεις! 
> 
> καλα εκανες κ πηγες για ψωνια, κ οσο μπορεις να βγαινεις! η αρχη ειναι το πιο δυσκολο, σιγα σιγα θα εξοικειωνεσαι κ θα αισθανεσαι πιο ανετα!
> 
> καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι!


ρε συ, κι εμένα από εκεί ξεκινάει, αλλά δεν γίνεται κατάθλιψη με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης, μου το γυρίζει στα ψυχοσωματικά. ο γιατρός μου είχε πει ότι το σώμα σου δεν σε αφήνει να συνεχίζεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις, προσπαθεί να σε ταρακουνήσει. αμελί, μήπως κι εσένα το άγχος ξεκινά από εκεί?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λακρυμοζα μου τα φαρμακα τα πληρωνετε απο την τσεπη σας????
> δεν εισαι ασφαλισμενη καπου??? 
> 
> σχετικα με αυτο που λες να μην καταντησω τζανκι...εχω ηδη καταντησει προ πολλου...
> τι τζανκι δηλαδη? σουπερ-τζανκι θα με αυτοπροσδιοριζα!


οχι ρε συ, εννοειται δεν τα πληρωνω απο την τσεπη μου, αυτο ελειπε δα, αν ηταν ετσι πλεον θα ημουν ζητιανα στους δρομους, αλλα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν ειναι ασφαλισμενοι κ που ειναι αναγκασμενοι να τα πληρωνουν απο την τσεπη τους (την αδεια)

Κ οσο για το τζανκι κ το σουπερτζανκι που λες, ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ να εισαι περισσοτερο τζανκι κ καμμενη απο μενα!! Αυτο ειναι στανταρ!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι οσο για το θεμα της κοινωνικης φοβιας κ οτι ολοι σε κοιτανε θα σου ξαναγραψω αυτα που σου ελεγα κ στο τσατ αμα θυμασαι.. λοιπον η καλυτερη αμυνα ειναι η ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗ !!! πρεπει να πας κοντρα στο φοβο κ να εχεις επιθετικη τακτικη !!! σε καμια περιπτωση μην παριστανεις το θυμα η την καημενη, αλλα με τη σταση σου δειξε οτι δεν σηκωνεις πολλα πολλα κ ισως ετσι απωθεις τους αλλους, αλλα στην τελικα καλυτερα να τους απωθεις παρα να νιωθεις αγχος κ οτι σε κοιτανε !! Οπως λενε κ 2 παροιμιες "καλυτερα να σε ζηλευουν παρα να σε λυπουνται" κ "καλυτερα να σε φοβουνται παρα να τους φοβασαι"!!!

λοιπον οταν κυκλοφορεις φροντισε να εχεις αγριο, επιθετικο ,arrogant κ reckless υφος του στυλ "μη με πλησιαζετε δαγκωνω!" κ βγεις μια μερα κ πες "δεν πα να γαμηθουνε ολοι τους κ οποις τολμησει κ πει τιποτα τον πηρε κ τον σηκωσε!" κ θα δεις οτι θα αλλαξει η αυτοπεποιθηση σου κ εξακολουθουν να ισχυουν κ τα αλλα που σ ελεγα με το μαυρο eyeliner, τις μπλουζες με νεκροκεφαλες κ iron maiden, αλυσιδες, καρφια κ βραχιολια με ξυραφακια λολ εγω οποτε κυκλοφορω ετσι ολοι με αποφευγουν κ εχω την ησυχια μου!

οσο για την παραλια, να πας κ χεστους αλλους κ τι πιστευουν κ οσοι σε κοιτανε ριξ τους ενα αγριο βλεμμα κ να δεις μετα πως θα το βουλωσουν κ θα δουν οτι δεν τους περναει κ αμα δεν μπορεις τις ψωνισμενες σουπερ γκομενες σου ειπα πανε σε παραλια πιο ησυχη οικογενειακου τυπου!!

αυτα by lacrymosa bipοlar bitch ειναι εγγυημενα κ 100% δοκιμασμενα, πιανουνε αρκει να τα χρησιμοποιησεις !!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> μήπως το συνειδητοποείς περισσότερο όταν είσαι αγχωμένη, επειδή σε νοιάζει? δηλαδή παρατηρείς κι εσύ περισσότερο για να δεις αν σε παρατηρούνε, οπότε πιάνεις και τα βλέματα?


ναι ισως ισχυει αυτο που λες κλερ.
εχεις δικιο.
δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι.
σε ευχαριστω που μου το επισημαινεις. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> δηλαδη εδω κ 4 χρονια πανω κατω δουλευω με τον εαυτο μου σε κοινωνικα θεματα! εχω κανει κ καποιες συνεδριες, το 2008, κ φετος, εχω διαβασει κ πολλα βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας σχετικα με τις κοινωνικες σχεσεις, κ σιγα σιγα βλεπω αλλαγες στον εαυτο μου. αλλα σε βαθος χρονου, οπως καταλαβαινεις! 
> 
> 
> καλη συνεχεια ευχομαι!


ειναι εμφανες οτι εισαι ατομο που εχει κανει δουλεια με τον εαυτο του , απο τον τροπο που γραφεις.
καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> λοιπον οταν κυκλοφορεις φροντισε να εχεις αγριο, επιθετικο ,arrogant κ reckless υφος του στυλ "μη με πλησιαζετε δαγκωνω!" κ βγεις μια μερα κ πες "δεν πα να γαμηθουνε ολοι τους κ οποις τολμησει κ πει τιποτα τον πηρε κ τον σηκωσε!" κ θα δεις οτι θα αλλαξει η αυτοπεποιθηση σου κ εξακολουθουν να ισχυουν κ τα αλλα που σ ελεγα με το μαυρο eyeliner, τις μπλουζες με νεκροκεφαλες κ iron maiden, αλυσιδες, καρφια κ βραχιολια με ξυραφακια λολ εγω οποτε κυκλοφορω ετσι ολοι με αποφευγουν κ εχω την ησυχια μου!


λακρυμοζα μου,
εγω νομιζω , οτι αν κανω ολα αυτα που λες , τοτε ειναι που θα γινω "στοχος" στα σιγουρα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δεν το ηξερα, τωρα καταλαβα, περιπου, περιμενα ωρα, μαλλον δεν θα ειμαι συγκροτημενη τωρα, εχει πολλα αγκαθια, δεν ξερω αν ειναι διπολικη, πολυπολικη, δεν ξερω τιποτα. Δεν θυμαμαι ποσα ηρεμιστικα εχω παρει, ποσες φορες κοπηκα, ποσα ποτηρακια εχω πιει, δεν εχω κοιμηθει απο χθες, δεν θυμαμαι ποσους εμετους εχω κανει, δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω για να κλεισω τα ματια, τρυπαω συνεχεια το χερι μου με μια μεγαλη συριγγα, δεν φοβαμαι, το κανουν οι αλλοι, κουραστηκα καπως, βαρεθηκα καπως, πολυ, να σβησω κι αλλο τσιγαρο πανω μου; δε θα αλλαξει κατι. σφιγγω τα δοντια, δεν αλλαζει κατι. σκατα, δεν αλλαζουν κατι, αγκαθια παντου, αστεια παντου, φτου και μπαινω, αν και ειχα οιστρο πριν.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν το ηξερα, τωρα καταλαβα, περιπου, περιμενα ωρα, μαλλον δεν θα ειμαι συγκροτημενη τωρα, εχει πολλα αγκαθια, δεν ξερω αν ειναι διπολικη, πολυπολικη, δεν ξερω τιποτα. Δεν θυμαμαι ποσα ηρεμιστικα εχω παρει, ποσες φορες κοπηκα, ποσα ποτηρακια εχω πιει, δεν εχω κοιμηθει απο χθες, δεν θυμαμαι ποσους εμετους εχω κανει, δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω για να κλεισω τα ματια, τρυπαω συνεχεια το χερι μου με μια μεγαλη συριγγα, δεν φοβαμαι, το κανουν οι αλλοι, κουραστηκα καπως, βαρεθηκα καπως, πολυ, να σβησω κι αλλο τσιγαρο πανω μου; δε θα αλλαξει κατι. σφιγγω τα δοντια, δεν αλλαζει κατι. σκατα, δεν αλλαζουν κατι, αγκαθια παντου, αστεια παντου, φτου και μπαινω, αν και ειχα οιστρο πριν.


καλησπερα
ποια εισαι? σε ξερουμε?
αν δεν εισαι η αμελι, ανοιξε ενα δικο σου θεμα, αν εχεις διαθεση να συζητησεις με καποιους αυτο που σου συμβαινει, η απλα να το πεις..

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Θα ανοιξω. Απλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να μιλησω τωρα γιατι δεν ειμαι καλα, δεν εχω κοιμηθει και εχω πιει και εχω κανει και αλλες μλκ. Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον. Μολις βρω λιγη δυναμη θα πω περισσοτερα.

----------


## Remedy

> Θα ανοιξω. Απλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να μιλησω τωρα γιατι δεν ειμαι καλα, δεν εχω κοιμηθει και εχω πιει και εχω κανει και αλλες μλκ. Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον. Μολις βρω λιγη δυναμη θα πω περισσοτερα.


κανεις δεν βιαζεται.
ξεκουρασου οσο θελεις.
θα ερθουν και καλυτερες μερες  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

μολις γυρισα απο την ψυχολογο μου.

της αποκαλυψα οτι τις τρεις τελευταιες φορες , πηγα στο γραφειο της εχοντας πιει μπυρες.
μου ειπε να μην το επαναλαβω γιατι :

1)πρωτον η εικονα που της ειχα δωσει -ουσα μπεκρουλιασμενη- , ηταν λαθεμενη ( ειχε κρατησει στις σημειωσεις της "διασπαση προσοχης -μειωμενη αντιληψη-ευφορικη διαθεση" ).

2)γιατι ειναι σαν να "καιω την συμμαχια μας."

3)ΑΝ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΦΘΕΙ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΙ Η ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΜΑΣ.

ηταν στενοχωρημενη οταν μου τα λεγε , οσο και αν προσπαθουσε να δειχνει σοβαρη.
κοντευε να δακρυσει.

ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ.
ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ.
ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΩ.
ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΔΩΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΜΜΑΧΙΑ ΜΑΣ.
ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ "ΑΚΥΡΩΜΕΝΗ" ΩΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ.
ΒΙΚΥ ΜΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΟΡΙΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΣ ΠΟΛΥ.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Και πως θα το ονομασω το θεμα μου; Αυτος ειναι ο προβληματισμος μου. Δεν βρισκω κατι που να αρμοζει. Οπως και να εχει δεν ηρεμω με τιποτα, ειμαι αγρυπνος φρουρος, μονο που δεν φρουρω κατι :Ρ και εμενα μου αρεσει να πηγαινω λιγουλακι μπεκρουλιασμενη στον αγαπητο μου κυριο, και αλλου βεβαιως. 
Δεν αντεχεται και πολυ παντως. Ξανα αυτο, ξανα εκεινο, ξανα το αλλο, οι λυκοι νιαουριζουν κι εγω κι εγω καπνιζω και δεν κανω πλακα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Και οσον αφορα τις καλυτερες μερες μπρρρρ μαλλον θα ερθουν και καλυτερες και χειροτερες ;-)

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Αλλα amelie ηθελα να σε ρωτησω, τι σε κανει θελεις να πιεις πριν πας στην γιατρο σου;

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Επισης θα ηθελα να κανω γενικοτερα μια ερωτηση, ο/η γιατρος σας, σας λεει σχετικα συντομα οτι εχετε διπολικη διαταραχη; Αφηνει να περασει καποιος καιρος; Το διαπιστωνετε οι ιδιοι απο τα συμπτωματα και την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη; ο δικος μου δε μου λεει τιποτα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Η αληθινη μου απορια ειναι γιατι δεν ποναει οσο θα επρεπε.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Που ειναι οι διπολικοι οταν τους χρειαζομαι??????????????

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

εδω ειμαστε!τι σου συμβαινει?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

αμελι τι εγινε?
γιατι το ριχνεις στο ποτο?
δεν μπορεις να βγεις εξω αν δεν πιεις?

----------


## amelie74

ζητηθηκε μανιοκαταταθλιπτικη?
παρουσα! :Stick Out Tongue: 
καλο θα ηταν να ανοιξεις ενα δικο σου θεμα με οποιον τιτλο θες , στο οποιο να μας πεις τι ακριβως σε βασανιζει και εμεις εδω ειμαστε να σε βοηθησουμε οσο μπορουμε :Smile: 




> Αλλα amelie ηθελα να σε ρωτησω, τι σε κανει θελεις να πιεις πριν πας στην γιατρο σου;


ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΑΧΙΝΕ!
ενω η συμπτωματολογια μου ειναι σχετικα ελαφρια τους τελευταιους μηνες (με εξαιρεση το αγχος που νιωθω καποιες φορες ) απλα κανω ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ.
οκ το να βγω με εναν φιλο και να πιω ενα ποτο δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κακο αλλα στην ψυχολογο μου ειλικρινα δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω τι με ωθησε να πιω πριν παω.
ισως το αγχος μου μεχρι να φτασω στο γραφειο της...αλλα και παλι αυτο ειναι δικαιολογια του κωλου , γιατι η ψυχολογος μου ειναι πολυ πιο ισχυρο αγχολυτικο κ' αντικαταθλιπτικο απο τα μπυρακια...

----------


## amelie74

> αμελι τι εγινε?
> γιατι το ριχνεις στο ποτο?
> δεν μπορεις να βγεις εξω αν δεν πιεις?


Μαρια μου τα ανελυσα παραπανω στον αχινο.  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Δεν ξερω ακριβως τι μου συμβαινει. Μικρη, στα 17-18 ειχα καταθλιψη και ηταν ξεκαθαρα καταθλιψη. Επαιρνα αντικαταθλιπτικα για 1 περιπου χρονο και καπως ηρεμησα. παντα ημουν ωστοσο ανησυχος ανθρωπος. Τωρα ειμαι ενας αλλος ανθρωπος. Γινομαι πολυ επιθετικη, ειμαι απιστευτα παρορμητικη, νιωθω σαν να μη με βλεπουνε, μπορω εκει που περπαταω στο δρομο να σηκωσω το φορεμα μου, πεταω πραγματα, σπαω πραγματα, ειμαι πολυ αυτοκαταστροφικη, εχω διατροφικες διαταραχες, κανω συχνα εμετο 5 φορες σε μια μερα, πληττω, σιχαινομαι, αμφιβαλλω. Σας λενε οτι εχετε διπολικη?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Χειροτερα απο ποτε. Χιλιες φορες καταθλιψη. Σφιγγω τα δοντια.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

και βεβαια μου λεει ο γιατρος μου οτι εχω διπολικη!
εσυ πας σε γιατρο?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ναι πηγαινω, πηγαινα πριν 10 χρονια που ειχα καταθλιψη για 2 περιπου χρονια και τωρα πηγαινω εδω και 3-4 μηνες(δεν τα παω καθολου καλα με τον χρονο) σε εναν αλλο, αλλα δεν μου εχει κανει διαγνωση, στην αρχη μου εδινε μονο ηρεμηστικα κι αντικαταθλιπτικα, εδω και 2 εβδομαδες seroquel και topamac, αν τα γραφω σωστα. Αλλα δε μου λεει ξεκαθαρα κατι. Γιατι? Κατα τη γνωμη μου παθαινω καθαρα μανιακα επεισοδια.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

τα ιδια περνω και εγω.αυτα ειναι για να ισοροπουν το συναισθημα εγω τα περνω για τα μανιακα επεισοδια και για την καταθλιψη περνω efexor.τωρα τα συμπτωματα που μας λες δεν δειχνουν μανιακο επεισοδιο αλλα αυτο θα σου το πει ο γιατρος σου καλιτερα.τι αισθανεσαι ακριβως?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

το topamac και το seroquel θα τα περνω για μια ζωη.ειναι και για θεραπεια αλλα και για συντιρηση,για να αποφυγω καινουργιο μανιακο επεισοδιο.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

απο οτι εχω διαβασει εδω και αλλου εχω βρει παρα πολλα κοινα στα μανιακα. απιστευτη υπερενταση, ξαπλωνω στους δρομους, απιστευτη σεξουαλικοτητα, πεταω παγακια στις καφετεριες, ψαροκεφαλα σε ταβερνες, χορευω με μανια, δεν κοιμαμαι, βριζω χωρις λογο, γινομαι απιστευτα επιθετικη, δαγκωνω, μπορει να ακουγονται αστεια, αλλα οι αλλοι μερικες φορες φρικαρουν, σηκωνω το φορεμα μου και φαινεται το βρακι μου, σα να μη καταλαβαινω οτι με βλεπουνε, βαζω νερο στο στομα μου και το χυνω πανω μου μπροστα σε κοσμο, σκαρφαλωνω σε δεντρα, φωναζω, τρελαινομαιιιιιιιιι αληθεια τρελαινομαιιι.... και μετα πεφτω ξαφνικα σκατα, κουραστικα, εχω να κοιμηθω 2 μερες, εχω καψει το ποδι μου σε 5 σημεια και δεν ποναει πια, δεν αισθανομαι πια, αυτο με ενοχλει. παιρνεις topamak οχι seroquel?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

καλα και πως εισαι εξω?σορυ κιολας!
τοπαμακ και σεροκουελ περνω

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

αυτα πο μου λες ειναι παρα πολυ σοβαρα!
κυνδινευεις να κανεις κακο στον εαυτο σου!
οι δικοι σου τι λενε?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Κολλαει ο υπολογιστης μου. εχω μαθει απο μικρη να κρυβομαι πολυ,οποτε οι δικοι δεν εβλεπαν πολλα, τωρα τελευταια ομως δεν γινεται να κρυφτω, να φοραω μακρυμανικα, με βλεπουν, κακως μαλλον κρυβομουν τοσο, δεν ηθελα να τους στεναχωρω. δεν ξερω, δεν αντεχω αλλο. μπορει να ακουγεται αστειο,, αλλα θα ηθελα να ημουνα καπου μεσα, να μην ειχα τον ελεγχο του εαυτου μου, να ημου σε καταστολη, θελω να κοιμηθω....πολυ...

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

εγω περσυ αρωστησα απο μανιακο επεισοδιο.μεχρι περσυ ειχα καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια επι 12 χρονια.
οταν ο γιατρος,μου ειπε οτι καλιτερα ειναι να νωσιλευτω πηγα μονη μου στο δαφνη υπεγραψα κα μπηκα!
στο λεω γιατι αν αισθανεσαι οτι θα εισαι καλιτερα σε ενα νοσοκομειο δεν ειναι κακο να το κανεις!
απο το να βαζεις τον εαυτο σου σε κυνδυνο!

----------


## amelie74

κοριτσι μου καλο,

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να αναφερεις ολα αυτα που μας λες εδω στον γιατρο σου.
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να σου ρυθμισει την φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη ή να νοσηλευτεις για καποιο διαστημα αν εκεινος το κρινει απαραιτητο.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ελα ρε αμελι,τωρα θα σε ρωταγα,που εισαι!
ειμαστε στο σπιτι σου και εσυ λειπεις?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Με βγαζει απο το ιντερνετ. Ποσο καιρο εμεινες στο νοσοκομειο Μαρια; Του εχω πει καποια, καταλαβαινω πως πρεπει να του μιλησω πιο ανοιχτα. Δεν μπορω αλλο, εχω κουραστει. Εμενα μου δινει τα 2 φαρμακα που προανεφερα και ladose για αντικαταθλιπτικα, αλλα φοβαται λεει μη με σπινταρουν.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αχινε μου γεια σου απ ο,τι καταλαβα κοπελα εισαι κ μικρη ε??

Τεσπα κι εγω σε μανια ειμαι ρε συ διαβασα αυτα που γραφεις δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ρε συ μιλαω κ δεν καταλαβαινω τι λεω μου χει βγει κ τρελη επιθετικοτητα ποσο καιρο εισαι ετσι εγω ειμαι 4 μερες απλα θελωνα σου πω οτι αν ρωτησες αν υπαρχουν αλλοι διπολικοι σου λεω αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στην ιδια φαση με σενα κ σε καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να εχεις επαφη εγω το εχω ζησει αλλες 2 φορες κι εγω χτες βραδυ εκανα 20 τσιγαρα σερι ηπια 2 γκορντονσ κ πηρα αγχολυτικα πολλα με εχει πιασει αυτοκαταστροφικη ταση κ τα αλλα που λες με το προκλητικο ντυσιμο κ ειμαι κ σε αλλο μερος κ ειμαι στην μπριζα συνεχεια νιωθω το μυαλο μου να υπερλειτουργει κ να ειναι να εκραγω με τοση ενεργεια κ οτι σαν να πεταω αλλα τα βραδυα μετα πεφτω κ παλι το ιδιο ανοιξε ενα καινουργιο ποστ να τα λεμε απο κει μην ανησυχεις παντως προς το παρον εισαι ετσι αλλα αργοτερα θα πεσεις το ξερω αυτο ανοιξε νεο ποστ ομως πιστευω εχουμε πολλα να πουμε

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

35 μερες.τα σαβατοκυριακα εβγαινα.
ηταν πολυ ωραια!
ειχαμε πολυ πλακα!
ειμασταν ολοι διπολικοι ολοι στα πανω μας μες στην τρελη χαρα,μεχρι πιτσες παρεγγελναμε και τρωγαμε!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

καλως στην!ελα ρε λακρυ,μπορεις και γραφεις?

----------


## Lacrymosa

ασε ειμαι σε υπερενταση θελω να πλακωσω στο ξυλο δεν ξερω τι μου γινεται δεν ειμαι καλα οι σκεψεις μου πεφτουν σαν βροχη λεω κατι κ μετα αλλο κ κολλαω καπου κ εχω κατι σαν λαμπακια κ φωτακια κ εκανα τοπλες κ προκαλω παντου αλλα νιωθω οτι εχω αισθηματα κ η αντανακλαση τους διαμορφωνει μια πραγματικοτητα αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να βγω ευκολα κ αμα το κανω θα ειναι ανεπιβολο κ τρεμω αυτη τη στιγμη κ ειμαι ευερεθιστη δεν μπορω μες στη θαλασσα μια την εσπρωξα επιτηδες κ γιατι να μην μπορω να κανω αυτο που θελω αφου ο,τι θελω το κανω κανει στα παντα κ αμα κυριαρχω ειναι κατι περα απ τις δυναμεις μου κ εχω καταιγισμο σκεψεων

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

γιατι ρε γαμωτο!τοσα σκαμπανεβασματα σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα!
τι στα κοματια!μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξεις γιατρο?

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχινε κοψε τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ εγω λαντοζ επαιρνα κ τα κοψα αλλα ειχα κοψει κ τα αλλα κ επαιρνα μονο τα αγχολυτικα για τη μαστουρα να σε ρωτησω κανεις ουσιες, μπαφους, κοκες κ ετσι ? γιατι αυτα σε ανεβαζουν αμα εχεις τη διπολικη απο πριν αλλα τωρα φοβαμαι θα με βαλει παλι στα 30 αμπιλιφαι αλλα εγω δεν θελω κ σιγα μην το πω δεν μπορεις να αγγιξεις την τελειοτητα η μπορεις αυτο αναρωτιεμαι κ αν η απολυτη ευτυχια ειναι προσβασιμη κ μην την αφησεις να φυγει κ ειναι ωραια τα εξτριμ κ η ενταση ανοιξε ρε συ ενα θεμα να τα λεμε απο κει απ ο,τι εχω καταλαβει εισαι στην ιδια φαση με μενα πρωτη φορα μου τυχαινει να βλεπω ταυτοχρονα

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

αυτο το πραγμα σε εχει διαλυσει!
τι λεει ο γιατρος σου?

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

απο οτι καταλαβα δεν επερνες τα φαρμακα σου!και το εριξες στο τσιγαριλικι?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

> 35 μερες.τα σαβατοκυριακα εβγαινα.
> ηταν πολυ ωραια!
> ειχαμε πολυ πλακα!
> ειμασταν ολοι διπολικοι ολοι στα πανω μας μες στην τρελη χαρα,μεχρι πιτσες παρεγγελναμε και τρωγαμε!


Θελω κι εγω.....:Ρ

Lacrymosa με το ωραιο ονομα πως θα ονομασουμε το θεμα μας λοιπον; Ειχα διαβασει πριν γραφτω καποια ποστς σου και πραγματι ειχα εντοπισει αρκετα κοινα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

προειδοποιω μην με βρισετε ουτε να αρχισετε να μου λετε "τα ηθελες κ τα παθες" τετοια δασκσλιστικα δεν τα σηκωνω αλλα εκοψα τα χαπια κ αρχισα τους μπαφους αλλα μου αρεσει ο μπαφος κ ειναι υπεροχη η ευφορια κ η ευτυχια αλλα κ παλι να το ζησω θελω εντωμεταξυ ειμαι σε υπομανια η σε μανια?? αμφιβαλλω αναμεσα στα 2 κ κολλαει η σκεψη μου κ τρεχουν οι σκεψεις μου κ ειμαι στην μπριζα κ ολα ειναι τεντωμενα τα βλεπω οτι εχω τον απολυτο ελεγχο της ευτυχιας κ νιωθω οτι μπορω να κανω τα παντα κ οτι πεταω αμα μπορουσα θα το κανα ειλικρινα

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Θελω κι εγω.....:Ρ
> 
> Lacrymosa με το ωραιο ονομα πως θα ονομασουμε το θεμα μας λοιπον; Ειχα διαβασει πριν γραφτω καποια ποστς σου και πραγματι ειχα εντοπισει αρκετα κοινα.


κι εγω θελω !! ολοι οι διπολικοι μαζι τελεια θα ητανε !!

αχινε ανοιξα θεμα μπες απο κει να γραφουμε μη χαλαμε απο δω το θεμα της αμελι !!!

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Χμ χμ λακρυ στο παρελθον εκανα σαχλαμαρες μεχρι που μια μερα ειδα τον Χριστο να κρεμεται αναποδα απο μια βελανιδια κια αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα, οταν πηγα σπιτι, με διαστημοπλοιο, δεν αναγνωριζα για καμια ωρα τους δικους μου. Απολυτος τρομος και στοπ. Η σαχλαμαρα που κανω τωρα ειναι οτι πινω αρκετα και το αντεχω. οπως και εσυ δεν περναω φασεις μεγαλης διαρκειας, αλλαζω συνεχεις, δεν με αντεχουνε. Μεσα σε 1 ωρα μπορει να εχω αλλαξει εντελως συναισθηματα 10 φορες. Δεν παιρνεις φαρμακα τωρα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

οχι ρε μονο στεντον κ λεξο κ αυτα για αλλο λογο τα αλλα τα ειχα σιχαθει ρε συ μπες στο αλλο θεμα που ανοιξα να τα γραφουμε!!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

δεν αντιλεγω οτι ειναι υπεροχο το συναισθημα της ευτυχιας που αισθανομαστε οταν ειμαστε σε μανιακο επεισοδιο!θυμασαι που ειχα πει οτι το θελω πισω!θυμασαι τι μου απαντησες?αλλα ηθελα μονο αυτο το συναισθημα πισω!
αλλα δυστιχως δεν γινεται αυτο!ερχονται και ολα τα υπολοιπα που δεν ειναι και τοσο ευχαριστα!
μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να κραταγαμε τα καλα!
δεν θα στο παιξουμε δασκαλοι μονη σου βλεπεις τα αποτελεσματα και εσυ περνας οτι περνας κανενας αλλος!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

αμελι,ευχαριστουμε για την φιλοξενια και ας ησουν ...............!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

amelie ναι σορρυ που στο γαμησαμε το θεμα αλλα οκ ανοιξαμε αλλο οποτε εσυ συνεχιζεις τα δικα σου κανονικα κ ανεπηρεαστα !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amelie74

τι εννοεις Μαρια ημουν ..........!!!!!!!! ?
δεν μπορω να ειμαι πανω απο το pc επι 24-ωρου βασεως.
νομιζω πως απαντησα στην κοπελα αυτο που εκρινα οτι πρεπει να κανει με τα παρακατω λογια:




> κοριτσι μου καλο,
> 
> ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να αναφερεις ολα αυτα που μας λες εδω στον γιατρο σου.
> ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ να σου ρυθμισει την φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη ή να νοσηλευτεις για καποιο διαστημα αν εκεινος το κρινει απαραιτητο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ρε μην γραφετε μαλακιες για νοσηλειες δεν ειναι η κοπελα ο μανιακος με το τζιπ ελεος πια οσο μπορεις να αποφυγεις τη νοσηλεια μιλαω απο δικη μου εμπειρια κ εχω δει διπολικες σε μανια μεσα σα μια ωρα πως τις καταντησανε νταξει ωραιο ειναι κ το "πανω" κ μην αρχιζουμε τωρα επικινδυνος κτλ κ αυτα τα δασκαλιστικα αμα πραγματικα εισαι επικινδυνος θα ρθουν οι μπατσοι να σε μαζεψουν σιγα μην πας μονος σου να πεις "ειμαι σε μανια θελω να νοσηλευτω" μην λετε τετοια κ τα παιρνω

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Δεν το ηξερα, τωρα καταλαβα, περιπου, περιμενα ωρα, μαλλον δεν θα ειμαι συγκροτημενη τωρα, εχει πολλα αγκαθια, δεν ξερω αν ειναι διπολικη, πολυπολικη, δεν ξερω τιποτα. Δεν θυμαμαι ποσα ηρεμιστικα εχω παρει, ποσες φορες κοπηκα, ποσα ποτηρακια εχω πιει, δεν εχω κοιμηθει απο χθες, δεν θυμαμαι ποσους εμετους εχω κανει, δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω για να κλεισω τα ματια, τρυπαω συνεχεια το χερι μου με μια μεγαλη συριγγα, δεν φοβαμαι, το κανουν οι αλλοι, κουραστηκα καπως, βαρεθηκα καπως, πολυ, να σβησω κι αλλο τσιγαρο πανω μου; δε θα αλλαξει κατι. σφιγγω τα δοντια, δεν αλλαζει κατι. σκατα, δεν αλλαζουν κατι, αγκαθια παντου, αστεια παντου, φτου και μπαινω, αν και ειχα οιστρο πριν.


+100000000000000000000 ακριβως ετσι κι εγω δε φανταζεσαι ποσο σε νιωθω ...............

----------

